# Le club des heureux possesseurs de MBA 11,6"



## TiteLine (28 Août 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

Ne sachant pas où poster, il me semble que la section MacBook Air est la plus appropriée.

Ici, on ne parle pas spécialement de problèmes techniques mais on témoigne et on dit à quel point on est heureux de posséder cette petite merveille.

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai le premier modèle sorti avec un processeur à 1,4 GHz et 2 pauvres gigas de ram. Mais pour l'utilisation attendue (un netbook aurait peut être suffi mais là n'est pas la question) il est ultra réactif. C'est une machine secondaire mais je l'utilise quotidiennement au boulot et je l'emporte partout avec moi. C'est mon plus gros coup de coeur Apple :love:


----------



## Larme (28 Août 2012)

Mon c&#339;ur d'c&#339;ur aussi :°)


----------



## tonydu62 (28 Août 2012)

coucou,

j ai revendu un 13" 1ere generation pour acheter un 11" de 2011 sur le refurb (4 go de ram, ssd 128 go).
c est ma machine principale et pour mon utilisation (beaucoup de surf, traitement de texte...) elle me convient parfaitement, j'en suis ravi.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Août 2012)

Moi aussi je suis amoureux du MacBook Air 11,6 pouces depuis 2010. :love: Malgré le Core 2 Duo 1,6 GHz et 4 Go, OS X 10.7 Lion lui a mis du plomb dans l'aile. Il n'était plus aussi réactif qu'avec Snow Leopard... Du coup, je suis passé au MacBook Air 11,6 pouces 2012 en Core i7 2GHz avec 8 Go et le SSD de 128 Go. C'est aussi l'USB 3.0 et le clavier rétro éclairé qui ont aidé au changement.


----------



## TiteLine (28 Août 2012)

Les premiers membres sont donc : (par ordre alphabétique)

Larme
mistik
Pascal_TTH
TiteLine
tonydu62

En ce qui me concerne, le 11,6" a remplacé un MBA 13".
J'ai immédiatement été séduite par sa résolution, sa légèreté et sa réactivité (mon ancienne machine n'avait pas de SSD)


Et voici  le MBA 11,6 sorti de son carton. Il fonctionne encore avec Snow Leopard et cela n'évoluera pas (2 Go).


----------



## mistik (28 Août 2012)

Heureux itou !

Mon mba 11,6" de 2011 full option n'est pas mon ordi principal, néanmoins il me ravit à chaque fois que je l'utilise, d'ailleurs je vous écris ces quelques lignes sur ce Mac dans ma chambre d'hôtel.

Je regrette seulement la luminosité de l'écran qui est tout de même moindre que celle de mon mbp de 2009 (pour lequel j'ai dû me résoudre à "greffer" un filtre pour atténuer ces ptns d'effets désagréables) !


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Août 2012)

Bonjour bonjour !

Je voudrais m'inscrire dans ce club, mais je ne remplis pas toutes les conditions... :rose:
En effet je ne possède pas la machine...

J'ai un MB Blanc (mid-2007) qui me remplit de bonheur chaque jour depuis 5 ans 
Et comme je ne suis plus vraiment étudiant* depuis peu, je sais enfin aujourd'hui que je pourrais sûrement me faire plaisir le jour de sa mort.

Mais je ne suis pas du genre à changer pour changer. Je serai "heureux possesseur" d'un MBA 11,6'' uniquement lorsque mon actuel sera mort, et pas avant ! Je n'y vois pas l'intérêt.

En attendant, je trouve que c'est l'une des plus belles réussites d'Apple (du peu que je connaisse, c-à-d 5 ans) ! Et il me fait baver depuis sa toute première sortie.

Alors je postule quand même car je ne sais pas jusqu'où ira mon cher MacBook (C2D 2ghz, 3Go RAM, GMA 950 - oui oui, l'entrée de gamme à 990, avec Lion dessus !), mais lorsqu'il prendra sa retraite (peut être dans plusieurs années encore, sait-on jamais), il sera remplacé par un MacBook Air 11,6'' (s'il existe encore à ce moment là !).

Je vous remercie de l'attention que vous porterez à ma candidature, en espérant que celle-ci retienne votre attention. Je reste à votre disposition pour un prochain entretien.

Bien cordialement

Simbouesse



_*: j'ai fini mon école d'ingé en Octobre 2011, ai été ingénieur innovation en industrie, et suis depuis février 2012 doctorant (donc à nouveau étudiant) mais toujours salarié dans la même boîte industrielle qui me finance ma thèse. D'où mon "plus vraiment étudiant"._


----------



## TiteLine (29 Août 2012)

Faut avoir un MBA 11,6" pour avoir la carte :rose:

Maintenant, les invités sont acceptés 

*Membres :
*Larme
mistik
Pascal_TTH
TiteLine
tonydu62


*Invités :
*Simbouesse


----------



## Tuncurry (29 Août 2012)

Bonsoir, 

MBA 11 pouces pour moi aussi. Version 2011 avec 4Go, i7 à 1,8 Ghz, 256 Go SSD, sous ML depuis peu.
C'est mon ordi principal pour bosser et j'en suis pleinement satisfait. Je serai bien passé à la version 2012 mais je ne sais pas trop si ca vaut le coup.


----------



## TiteLine (30 Août 2012)

Bienvenue au club 

Membres :
Larme
mistik
Pascal_TTH
TiteLine
tonydu62
Tuncurry


Invités :
Simbouesse

Sinon, les vacances touchent à leur fin et le petit MBA va reprendre du service (intensif) même si il m'a accompagnée durant ces vacances.


----------



## Plgt (30 Août 2012)

Je veux en être


----------



## Khronegon (30 Août 2012)

Je m'inscris : MBA 2010, 2 gb de ram SSD de 128 avec Mountain Lion. Que du bonheur... 

Je l'utilise pour tous mes déplacements (professionnels surtout)... Il est toujours dans mon sac à dos (avec une fine housse neoprène, il rentre pile poil dans le sac Noatak de chez Maxpedition que jemmène avec moi en permanence).

Je n'en changerais que pour une autre MBA 11 pouces (le format est simplement parfait pour moi).

Son seul défaut est qu'il rend mon ipad quasiement inutile...


----------



## bab96p (31 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous  Je m'inscris aussi ! 
Comme Khronegon : MacBook Air 2010, 2Go de ram, SSD de 128Go avec Mountain Lion. Super pratique pour le déplacement, et un écran 23" à la maison... Que du bonheur !


----------



## TiteLine (31 Août 2012)

Bienvenue 

N'hésitez pas à voter pour le MBA 11,6" si ce n'est pas encore fait dans ce topic :
http://forums.macg.co/reagissez/le-...t-craquer-ces-5-dernieres-annees-1150542.html ((( pub perfide :love))


*Membres* :
bab96p
Khronegon
Larme
mistik
Pascal_TTH
Plgt
TiteLine
tonydu62
Tuncurry


*Invités :
*Simbouesse


----------



## SteamEdge (31 Août 2012)

Hey les gars ! M'oubliez pas !

MacBook Air 2010 version la moins chère avec un ajout de RAM à 4Gio. Je bossais pas encore à côté de mes études à cette époque, mais je savait qu'on pourrait changer le disque dur plus tard mais pas la RAM. 
Maintenant que je travail je l'ai boosté avec un nouveau SSD. Plus de problème d'espace (c'est ma machine principale).
Les deux seuls choses qui me manquent sur le modèle 2010 sont le rétro-éclairage et le thunderbolt.


----------



## fpoil (31 Août 2012)

adhésion : macbook Air 2010, version tout à fond 1,6, 4go de ram et dd de 128go : c'est devenu mon unique ordi, connecté à un 24" asus en 16/10ème à la maison.

La machine Apple que j'aime le plus, définitivement.


----------



## TiteLine (2 Septembre 2012)

La liste s'allonge, chic 

*Membres* :
bab96p
fpoil
Khronegon
Larme
mistik
Pascal_TTH
Plgt
SteamEdge
TiteLine
tonydu62
Tuncurry


*Invités* :
Simbouesse


----------



## sparo (2 Septembre 2012)

Moi aussi j'adhére !!! Quel merveilleuse machine !!!!
Quel performance (un meilleur bench que mon imac 27 quad i5 de 2010 pourtant upgrader en RAM + SSD)

Ah oui MBA 11,6 2012 i7, 8go de RAM


----------



## Xandalf (2 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, je vous rejoins avec plaisir : possesseur d'un MBA 2010 entrée de gamme sous Lion. Justement, je vois que plusieurs d'entre vous possède la même machine et ont migré sous ML... quid de la rapidité ?


----------



## Khronegon (2 Septembre 2012)

Je dirais un poil plus lent à l'allumage et à l'arrêt, petite lenteur largement compensée par les nouvelles fonctionnalités apportées de mon point de vue.

Sinon, à l'utilisation, j'ai pas remarqué de lenteur particulière... même si je dois avouer ne pas avoir chronométré non plus...


----------



## Xandalf (3 Septembre 2012)

Merci beaucoup, ne t'inquiète pas je ne suis pas un psychopathe qui chronomètre le temps de réaction de mon MBA. Si tu ne perçois pas de ralentissement "au feeling" c'est qu'il n'est pas significatif. Merci pour ton retour d'experience !


----------



## TiteLine (3 Septembre 2012)

Mise à jour de la liste des adhérents 

*Membres :
*bab96p
fpoil
Khronegon
Larme
mistik
Pascal_TTH
Plgt
sparo
SteamEdge
TiteLine
tonydu62
Tuncurry
Xandalf


*Invités* :
Simbouesse


----------



## Shino0026 (5 Septembre 2012)

Je suis depuis 10jours éligible pour rejoindre le club  J'ai et un Mac Mini et un iPad mais ce dernier ne me convenais pas pour travailler et gérer mes sites en déplacement. J'ai donc acheté un Macbook Air 11' de 2012 4go 64go pas besoin de plus car mon Mini est boosté pour le reste.

C'est en ayant plusieurs machines qu'on se rend compte de la puissance d'icloud. C'est hyper pratique de pouvoir accéder a toute sa musique sur itunes dans le nuage pour ne pas remplir le SSD, de pouvoir bosser sur les mêmes docs sur les 2 Macs.

Bref que du bonheur


----------



## mistik (6 Septembre 2012)

Shino0026 a dit:


> Je suis depuis 10jours éligible pour rejoindre le club  J'ai et un Mac Mini et un iPad mais ce dernier ne me convenais pas pour travailler et gérer mes sites en déplacement. J'ai donc acheté un *Macbook Air 11' de 2012* 4go 64go.





TiteLine a dit:


> Mise à jour de la liste des adhérents
> 
> *Membres :
> *bab96p
> ...


@TiteLine : mais alors qu'attends-tu ?


----------



## TiteLine (6 Septembre 2012)

mistik a dit:


> @TiteLine : mais alors qu'attends-tu ?




Que les autres bossent un peu à ma place 


Bienvenue à Shino0026 

Grand jour pour mon petit MBA, il a repris du service aujourd'hui ... et il m'est plus utile que jamais au boulot


----------



## UnAm (7 Septembre 2012)

Le meilleur portable Apple depuis l'ère Intel! Je l'aime, il ne me quitte plus (2010, 1,4, 4 Go de RAM, Lion)


----------



## TiteLine (7 Septembre 2012)

Bienvenue au club 

Et pour faire taire les mauvaises langues 

*Membres* :
bab96p
fpoil
Khronegon
Larme
mistik
Pascal_TTH
Plgt
sparo
Shino0026
SteamEdge
TiteLine
tonydu62
Tuncurry
UnAm
Xandalf


*Invités* :
Simbouesse


----------



## grün (7 Septembre 2012)

Salut à vous, heureux/ses possesseurs du mba 11", je viens vers vous un peu indécis après mon expérience de cet après-midi (une heure de test des 11" et 13" dans un magasin). Ce serait quoi pour vous, l'argument décisif qui ferait pencher la balance vers l'un ou l'autre ?


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2012)

Et concernant les mba, on dit ? 







Qui ne se laisserait pas tenter n'est-il pas ?  :rose:​


----------



## grün (7 Septembre 2012)

mistik a dit:


> Et concernant les mba, on dit ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Là évidemment tout est dit.  (Je n'en rajoute pas pour ne vexer personne).


----------



## Khronegon (7 Septembre 2012)

> Ce serait quoi pour vous, l'argument décisif qui ferait pencher la balance vers l'un ou l'autre ?


Le 11 pouces à l'avantage du moindre encombrement, du poids (bref tout ce qu'on demande d'un MBA), du prix moindre, et il a la classe  .

Le 13 pouces à l'avantage de la hauteur d'écran un peu plus importante, et du lecteur de carte mémoire (si t'es fan de photographie, ca peut être utile).

Perso, la taille parfaite pour le MBA, c'est le 11 pouces (format A4). 

Le 13 pouces, il souffre un peu de la proximité du MBP 13 pouces dans la gamme (sans compter la versoin "retina" qui s'annonce).


----------



## UnAm (8 Septembre 2012)

Tout est une question de taille 

comme dit plus haut, le 11", c'est le meilleur format pour quelqu'un de très nomade... Ce que j'apprécie particulièrement, c'est son poids... il est quasiment aussi petit qu'un iPad, pour 400 gr de plus... la densité est idéale (surtout avec son profil en goutte d'eau).

Moi j'ai la version C2D... les MBA d'aujourd'hui (i5, USB3, Thunderbolt) sont vraiment armés pour les 5 prochaines années facilement!

Son point noir (si il faut vraiment lui en trouver un): la batterie inamovible (sur mon ancien Mac, gardé 5 ans, je l'ai changée trois fois quand même ^^)


----------



## grün (8 Septembre 2012)

UnAm a dit:


> Moi j'ai la version C2D... les MBA d'aujourd'hui (i5, USB3, Thunderbolt) sont vraiment armés pour les 5 prochaines années facilement!


Sur un plan strictement technique, je n'en doute absolument pas. C'est déjà moins vrai de leurs utilisateurs qui, eux, ne cessent de se (dé-)grader et qu'on ne peut pas, contrairement aux machines ou à certaines d'entre elles, up-grader (je joue sur les mots, hein). En cinq ans, tout dépend de l'âge, mais par exemple la vue baisse. Avec un 11 pouces, qu'en sera-t-il dans cinq ans ? Je me dis que d'ici là, vu la bête, je le revendrai sans problème.


----------



## Simbouesse (10 Septembre 2012)

grün a dit:


> Sur un plan strictement technique, je n'en doute absolument pas. C'est déjà moins vrai de leurs utilisateurs qui, eux, ne cessent de se (dé-)grader et qu'on ne peut pas, contrairement aux machines ou à certaines d'entre elles, up-grader (je joue sur les mots, hein). En cinq ans, tout dépend de l'âge, mais par exemple la vue baisse. Avec un 11 pouces, qu'en sera-t-il dans cinq ans ? Je me dis que d'ici là, vu la bête, je le revendrai sans problème.


 
Si, en 5 ans, ta vue baisse au point de devoir changer d'ordi, alors une solution "universelle" serait d'aller chez l'Ophtalmo...


----------



## Valmente (10 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, je n'avais pas vu ce club !

J'ai un MBA 11" mid2011 avec 128 go de SSD et 4go de RAM depuis mars 2012 : a remplacé très avantageusement mon iPad (et maintenant avec Airplay Video de ML, encore plus).

Je l'emporte partout et surtout en voyage pour écrire, communiquer et trier mes photos.

Je me suis bien habituée à la résolution de l'écran maintenant mais les modes plein écran sont pratiques 

Ce n'est pas mon Mac principal.


----------



## TiteLine (10 Septembre 2012)

Avant de me faire rappeler à l'ordre par mistik  


*Membres* :
bab96p
fpoil
Khronegon
Larme
mistik
Pascal_TTH
Plgt
sparo
Shino0026
SteamEdge
TiteLine
tonydu62
Tuncurry
UnAm
Valmente
Xandalf


*Invités* :
Simbouesse


----------



## grün (10 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir, pardonnez-moi d'avance de venir jouer les trouble-fêtes , mais vous avez peut-être lu ce post. Vous qui êtes d'heureux possesseurs de mba 11, vous constatez la même chose sur vos machines ?


----------



## Khronegon (10 Septembre 2012)

Ben oui, quand le ventilateur tourne, il souffle de l'air... C'est un peu son rôle... Et de l'air qui bouge, ca fait un peu de bruit..

Encore un qui a peur de son ombre.


----------



## UnAm (19 Novembre 2012)

Dites, ça donne quoi le MBA sur un thunderbolt display? ça rame? ça chauffe?

Sur les MBA 2010, on peut quand même le brancher sur l'écran thunderbolt?

La bise.


----------



## UnAm (19 Novembre 2012)

Bon OK, visiblement, il faut une machine thunderbolt pour pouvoir l'utiliser sur le nouvel écran... Tant pis.


----------



## Larme (25 Novembre 2012)

FYI : http://forums.macg.co/la-redac-vous...-air-comme-machine-principale-1205306-nv.html


----------



## mistik (25 Novembre 2012)

Larme a dit:


> FYI : http://forums.macg.co/la-redac-vous...-air-comme-machine-principale-1205306-nv.html


Merci de le rappeler Larme  quant à moi (mba 11") ce n'est pas ma machine principale.


----------



## Larme (25 Novembre 2012)

mistik a dit:


> quant à moi (mba 11") ce n'est pas ma machine principale.


Tu mériterais d'être flageller sur place !


----------



## TiteLine (25 Novembre 2012)

Tout pareil :rose:

Si le MBA 11,6 est ma machine préférée, ce n'est pas ma principale ... mais j'y passe plus de temps que sur l'iMac en semaine ... au boulot


----------



## mistik (25 Novembre 2012)

Par ailleurs je tenais à dire bien que je sache que ce n'est pas le but de ce fil que je rencontre des difficultés entre windows 8 pro que j'ai installé ce jour sur mon mba 11" sur une partition BootCamp et Parallels 8. 

Je sais, ça m'apprendra à installer des fenêtres sur mon Mac !


----------



## TiteLine (25 Novembre 2012)

Pauvre MBA  ........... 

Tu l'as dit, c'est bien fait  :rateau:


----------



## mistik (25 Novembre 2012)

TiteLine a dit:


> Pauvre MBA  ...........
> 
> Tu l'as dit, c'est bien fait  :rateau:


Pauvre de moi ! :mouais:


----------



## diegue (11 Décembre 2012)

Comme me l'a proposé TiteLine, suite à mon acquisition de MBA 11", après un MBA 13", ce serait avec plaisir que je rejoindrais ce club de cette excellente "machine"
Bien amicalement !


----------



## Tuncurry (11 Décembre 2012)

diegue a dit:


> Comme me l'a proposé TiteLine, suite à mon acquisition de MBA 11", après un MBA 13", ce serait avec plaisir que je rejoindrais ce club de cette excellente "machine" Bien amicalement !



Bienvenue à toi ! 


@membres actuels : il va falloir qu'on modifie un article des statuts prévoyant l'obligation pour chaque nouveau membre de payer son coup. C'est pour la bonne cause. :rateau:


----------



## mistik (11 Décembre 2012)

Et le classement ! Hein ! Et le classement !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2012)

Quand je vois autant de ravis de cette machine, je ne peux m'empêcher de trouver ça fou que Steve Jobs était à la base totalement opposé à l'idée d'un écran 11" pour un mac ^^


----------



## Tuncurry (13 Décembre 2012)

Il était aussi opposé à un ipad de 7" et pourtant ce mini Ipad est génial.

Comme quoi, on peut être visionnaire et avoir une courte vue...


----------



## diegue (13 Décembre 2012)

Un iPad 7" au lancement ça n'aurait certainement pas fondé le concept iPad, de même qu'un MBA 11" lors du lancement (pour moi le 1er MBA est un must du design,bien plus beau, mais moins pratique pour la connectique que nos MBA actuels) n'aurait pas initialisé ce nouveau concept.
Après il y a le lancement des autres versions : Samsung en 1 an a lancé 4 formats (7", 7.7", 8.9" et 10") : ça fait brouillon et le client ne s'y reconnait pas
L'iPad mini arrive au bon moment car c'est bien un iPad et non une autre tablette


----------



## mistik (13 Décembre 2012)

I am delighted by my mba 11" and by my iPad mini  :love:







Steve Jobs was wrong about mba 11" and iPad mini ! ​


----------



## TiteLine (15 Décembre 2012)

Pfff personne pour faire un récapitulatif? 

Le MBA 11,6" ne peut le faire tout seul et en plus , il rend paresseux :mouais:

*Membres :*
bab96p
Diegue
fpoil
Khronegon
Larme
mistik
Pascal_TTH
Plgt
sparo
Shino0026
SteamEdge
TiteLine
tonydu62
Tuncurry
UnAm
Valmente
Xandalf

*
Invités :*
Simbouesse

J'espère n'avoir oublié personne


----------



## mistik (15 Décembre 2012)

TiteLine a dit:


> Pfff personne pour faire un récapitulatif?
> 
> Le MBA 11,6" ne peut le faire tout seul et en plus , il rend paresseux :mouais:
> 
> ...


TiteLine : nous te remercions du fond du coeur !


----------



## TiteLine (16 Décembre 2012)

Ben je comptais un peu sur toi pour prendre la relève


----------



## Larme (16 Décembre 2012)

Il faut nommer un(e) président(e) du club pour le représenter et un(e) secrétaire pour gérer entre autre la liste des membres, ainsi que leur cotisation (qui pourrait se traduire par une photo  de leur MBA avec potentiellement eux, leur chat, leur grand-mère ou je-ne-sais-quoi-ou-qui-d'-autre )


----------



## mistik (16 Décembre 2012)

TiteLine a dit:


> Ben je comptais un peu sur toi pour prendre la relève


  Ça serait trop "_doche_" pour moi !


----------



## UnAm (18 Décembre 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Il faut nommer un(e) président(e) du club pour le représenter et un(e) secrétaire pour gérer entre autre la liste des membres, ainsi que leur cotisation (qui pourrait se traduire par une photo  de leur MBA avec potentiellement eux, leur chat, leur grand-mère ou je-ne-sais-quoi-ou-qui-d'-autre )



need


----------



## bompi (18 Décembre 2012)

*Membres :*
bab96p
bompi
Diegue
fpoil
Khronegon
Larme
mistik
Pascal_TTH
Plgt
sparo
Shino0026
SteamEdge
TiteLine
tonydu62
Tuncurry
UnAm
Valmente
Xandalf

*
Invités :*
Simbouesse



TiteLine a dit:


> J'espère n'avoir oublié personne


Moi, m'sieur.
Une machine que j'ai longtemps hésité à acheter. Puis, une fois l'objet en main, je me suis dit que j'avais été idiot d'hésiter aussi longtemps !  
[le côté positif de l'hésitation, toutefois, est que j'ai pu profiter d'un moment particulièrement favorable dans la section des reconditionnés, avec un MBA 11.6" à son meilleur pour un prix très intéressant...]


----------



## mistik (18 Décembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> *Membres :*
> bab96p
> bompi
> Diegue
> ...


C'est ce que l'on pourrait qualifier de _Bompi bon oeil_ si je puis me permettre cette petite boutade en forme de clin d&#8217;&#339;il !

Bienvenu Bompi dans ce club de moins en moins fermé &#8230;


----------



## pitch51 (10 Février 2013)

Bonjour je possède aussi un MacBook Air 11" mid2011 4Go de ram et un SSD de 128Go 

Je suis très content du côté portable et très polyvalent de cette machine. 

Je possède aussi un MacBook Pro 15" Retina Full Option il n'y a pourtant pas comparaison je préfère largement mon MacBook Air. 

Sur le MacBook Pro j'ai une impression de "lag" en continu de la partie graphique. La HD4000 ne doit pas aimer le nombre de pixel de son écran rétina. On peut toujours me dire d'activer la NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M avec gfx card status mais ce que je veux avant tout c'est un portable donc avec une autonomie avec la batterie si j'active la carte sur le MacBook Pro adieu l'autonomie, bonjour la chaleur aussi.

Bon j'arrête de me plaindre tout ça pour dire que j'adore mon MacBook Air 11"  je lorgne tout de même sur le 13" Air mais j'ai peur de perdre ce côté ultramobile. 

Tchusss


----------



## diegue (10 Février 2013)

pitch51 a dit:


> Bonjour je possède aussi un MacBook Air 11" mid2011 4Go de ram et un SSD de 128Go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai aussi un MBA 13". C'est justement parce que je le trouvais trop volumineux pour l'emmener partout et trop lourd (et oui 200 à 300 gr ça compte) que j'ai acheté il y a 3 mois un MBA 11". C'est bien mieux que ces tablettes volumineuses et lourdes. Je le prends partout. De plus, par rapport à windows, OSX permet (j'espère encore pour longtemps) de bien gérer une cohabitation avec l'univers android


----------



## mistik (10 Février 2013)

Et la liste *TiteLine**, *on s'y remet quand ?


----------



## fabrice06320 (11 Février 2013)

Bonjour !!!!

j'aimerai rejoindre le club, possédant depuis peu ( 3 jours ) un MBA 11" 2012 modèle entrée de gamme dont je suis pleinement satisfait, je changerai le SSD un peu plus tard en attendant mon Nas me rend de nombreux services !

Une superbe machine qui montre le savoir faire d'intégration d'Apple !

ps : ça change de mon G4


----------



## cybermac (11 Février 2013)

Moi aussi je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un MBA 11" (celui de ma signature) 
J'adore! Avant j'avais toujours avec moi mon iPad, dont j'étais très satisfait, par ailleurs. Ceci dit, le MBA 11 est top! un vrai ordi avec le poids (presque) d'un iPad. Du coup ce sont mes filles qui ont hérité de l'iPad; Je ne vous dis pas comme elles sont contentes 

Donc, si vous voulez de moi, je veux bien faire parti du club 

Je crois que quand le moment sera venu de changer le mbp 13" de ma femme, je lui prendrai le MBA 13. Je vois qu'elle fait les yeux doux à mon 11"... Mais ces bestioles ne se prêtent pas 

Bone journée à tous


----------



## Larme (11 Février 2013)

*Membres :*
bab96p
bompi
Diegue
fpoil
Khronegon
Larme
mistik
Pascal_TTH
Plgt
sparo
Shino0026
SteamEdge
TiteLine
tonydu62
Tuncurry
UnAm
Valmente
Xandalf
cybermac
fabrice06320
pitch51

*Invités :*
Simbouesse


----------



## djedjus (11 Février 2013)

bonjour, 

je suis triste de ne pouvoir faire parti de ce club n'aillant que 2 pouces de plus que vous ;-) qui ne me servent, ni a mieux tenir debout, ni a taper plus vite sur la touche espace 

je voulais juste vous saluer et crier aussi haut et fort combien j'aime mon mac book air 11 + 2 :rateau:

bonne journée a vous

amicalement, 

djedjus


----------



## Simbouesse (11 Février 2013)

Je pense qu'avec une belle lettre de motiv' tu pourrais obtenir, comme moi, le statut "invité"...

Parce que moi j'ai même pas le "A" sur mon MB


----------



## mistik (12 Février 2013)

Larme a dit:


> *Membres :*
> bab96p
> bompi
> Diegue
> ...



Alors là je me fais du souci pour la santé financière d'Apple ! Ils n'ont vendu que 21 mba au total !!!


----------



## Tuncurry (22 Février 2013)

mistik a dit:


> Alors là je me fais du souci pour la santé financière d'Apple ! Ils n'ont vendu que 21 mba au total !!!



22 ! 
Je viens de revendre mon ancien Air 11" de 2011 pour le même, version 2012:
i7 à 2ghz, 8 Go de ram, 256 Go en SSD acquis sur le Refurb à un prix tout à fait accessible.

Je vous dirais si je remarque de grosses différences de vélocité... (j'espère bien !!)


----------



## Madalvée (22 Février 2013)

Le 6 mars je vous rejoins


----------



## Larme (22 Février 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Le 6 mars je vous rejoins



_Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Madalvée._


----------



## TiteLine (22 Février 2013)

Bah moi je ne donne pas de points disco avant le 6 mars ... et encore ... à condition d'avoir une photo du MBA et un scan de la facture


----------



## Madalvée (22 Février 2013)

TiteLine a dit:


> un scan de la facture



Moi qui avais l'intention de le voler


----------



## Holosmos (22 Février 2013)

11" ça passe bien à votre avis pour des journées assez chargées à l'uni niveau autonomie ?


----------



## Madalvée (22 Février 2013)

Holosmos a dit:


> 11" ça passe bien à votre avis pour des journées assez chargées à l'uni niveau autonomie ?


D'après mes souvenirs de fac de Lettres une journée chargée à l'uni c'est 3 heures de cours, non ?


----------



## tropezina (23 Février 2013)

Bonjour
Je viens de recevoir mon nouveau macbook air 11" avec la nouvelle configuration

i7 2.0Gz  8ram  SSD128

Epoustouflé par sa rapidité, et la facilité de transport.

Ravi de mon achat

Bien cordialement à tous


----------



## mistik (23 Février 2013)

tropezina a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je viens de recevoir mon nouveau macbook air 11" avec la nouvelle configuration
> 
> i7 2.0Gz  8ram  SSD128
> ...



Je te salue nouvel adhérent du _club des heureux possesseurs de MBA 11,6"_ ou encore dénommé le fameux _CHPM11_ par les zélés acheteurs des produits mini de la marque flanquée d'une pomme croquée !


----------



## Matrix (23 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis aussi l'heureux possesseur de ce magnifique ordinateur. Un 11,6" acheté sur le refurb, avec le core i7 à 1,8 GHz et 256 Go de SSD.
Quelle fluidité à l'utilisation, et c'est vraiment un ordinateur portable sans difficultés


----------



## TiteLine (23 Février 2013)

*Membres :*
bab96p
bompi
cybermac
Diegue
fabrice06320
fpoil
Khronegon
Larme
Matrix
mistik
Pascal_TTH
pitch51
Plgt
sparo
Shino0026
SteamEdge
TiteLine
tonydu62
Tropezina
Tuncurry
UnAm
Valmente
Xandalf


Bienvenue aux nouveaux membres !


----------



## Holosmos (23 Février 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> D'après mes souvenirs de fac de Lettres une journée chargée à l'uni c'est 3 heures de cours, non ?



25h de cours par semaine sur 4-5 jours ça me parait pas possible d'en avoir que 3 par jour


----------



## Willow37 (26 Février 2013)

Oyé oyé !

Moi zaussi j'ai un petit macbook air !!! Il est super ! 

A vrai dire, on remarque vite la différence entre son vieux macbook noir 2008 (mais je suis tjrs amoureuse de lui je veux le conserver pour tjrs !!!) = écran rétina, clavier rétroéclairable, vitesse, efficacité ! Juste airport que je renie... mais bon voilà encore ces fameux problèmes de série !

Héhé enfin maintenant je suis pauvre mais bon j'espère que je pourrai bosser cet été pour me rempocher !


----------



## Simbouesse (26 Février 2013)

TiteLine a dit:


> *Membres :*
> bab96p
> bompi
> cybermac
> ...







Plus d'invité ??



Je suis... je... je suis... tellement déçu


----------



## TiteLine (26 Février 2013)

C'est comme pour les logiciels en version d'essai, après, il faut passer à la caisse  


*Membres :*
bab96p
bompi
cybermac
Diegue
fabrice06320
fpoil
Khronegon
Larme
Matrix
mistik
Pascal_TTH
pitch51
Plgt
sparo
Shino0026
SteamEdge
TiteLine
tonydu62
Tropezina
Tuncurry
UnAm
Valmente
Xandalf
Willow37


----------



## Simbouesse (27 Février 2013)

TiteLine a dit:


> C'est comme pour les logiciels en version d'essai, après, il faut passer à la caisse



Scandale  

...

Mais...  j'y pense... j'en ai un !! J'ai un MBA moi aussi !!!

Un MacBook Ancien


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Février 2013)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,
Je suis en pleine hésitation, Je vais très certainement investir dans un MBA mais voilà:
11" ou 13"  ?
Ce sera un portable qui ne me servira qu'en déplacement (à l'extérieur et aussi dans les diverses pièces de la maison  ) et simplement pour de la bureautique (iWork et office Mac 2011)
A vous lire, je vous sens ravis du 11" mais j'aimerais une argumentation "en béton" face au 13".
mon ordi principal étant un 27"...J'ai un peu peur de ce 11" (et puis je ne suis plus très jeune....)
Pouvez vous me convaincre SVP ?
Merci


----------



## Powerdom (28 Février 2013)

J'en ai commandé un pour ma maman. 72 ans. j'ai pris un 13 quand même pour que l'écran soit assez grand. il vient en remplacement de son macbook blanc de 2003 que je lui avais offert. 
le 11 me parait quand même très petit...


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Février 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> J'en ai commandé un pour ma maman. 72 ans. j'ai pris un 13 quand même pour que l'écran soit assez grand. il vient en remplacement de son macbook blanc de 2003 que je lui avais offert.
> le 11 me parait quand même très petit...



Eh bien moi aussi !
Sans vouloir offenser "Le Club" () et au lu de quelques articles (dont un très pertinent sur MacGé) je suis plutôt en faveur du 13 ".
Il est vrai que l'encombrement et le poids plume du 11 " représentent un gros avantage mais le 13 " a (à mon sens) un écran plus équilibré ( qui ne démérite pas trop par rapport à celui du 11") et surtout un slot pour SD
Bon, je crois que vous avez compris (pas encore lu vos arguments ) que je vais très certainement opter pour le 13"...Mais nous resterons unis par ces 3 lettres: *MBA* 
A bientôt sur d'autres fils,


----------



## mistik (28 Février 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> ... nous resterons unis par ces 3 lettres: *MBA*


MBA mon ami oui MBA tu seras et resteras oui !


----------



## myzt (28 Février 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Eh bien moi aussi !
> Sans vouloir offenser "Le Club" () et au lu de quelques articles (dont un très pertinent sur MacGé) je suis plutôt en faveur du 13 ".
> Il est vrai que l'encombrement et le poids plume du 11 " représentent un gros avantage mais le 13 " a (à mon sens) un écran plus équilibré ( qui ne démérite pas trop par rapport à celui du 11") et surtout un slot pour SD
> Bon, je crois que vous avez compris (pas encore lu vos arguments ) que je vais très certainement opter pour le 13"...Mais nous resterons unis par ces 3 lettres: *MBA*
> A bientôt sur d'autres fils,


bien sur que le 13 n'a que des points positifs mais certains dont moi ne jurent que par des 11 pouces
j'étais élevé à la dure par les netbook , 10 pouces ça craint mais 11,6 pouces / 12,1 pouces c'est parfait pour de la mobilité 
je suis allé à la Fnac autant le 13 me parait pas si grand que cela, autant j'ai l'impression que le 11 pouces fait vraiment de l'oeil aux clients, plus petit, plus ''mignon'', plus mobile et surtout un poil moins cher...
les gens touchent / essayent beaucoup plus le 11 que le 13


----------



## Madalvée (6 Mars 2013)

H-5 J'ai pris l'entrée de gamme, je ne sais pas si j'aurai la patience de faire des photos du déballage. Je ne sais pas si le SSD nécessite des précautions particulières pour l'installation, j'ai l'habitude de mener en même temps la copie de mes documents et les procédures d'installation de logiciel, je vais sans doute être plus prudent pour éviter la fragmentation.


----------



## Madalvée (6 Mars 2013)

Toujours pas convaincu par le design mais agréablement surpris de la surface de travail, j'ai tant bien que mal foutu le minimum vital dans le disque. Le rétroéclairage est somptueux, le SSD un luxe que je ne m'étaits offert que quelques mois en 2009.
Par contre les fonctions spécifiques aux portables d'OSX me donnent l'impression d'avoir affaire à un nouveau système, je nage dans les options même si je suis resté au courant des actualités.


----------



## TiteLine (9 Mars 2013)

Mise à jour 


*Membres :*
bab96p
bompi
cybermac
Diegue
fabrice06320
fpoil
Khronegon
Larme
Madalvée
Matrix
mistik
Pascal_TTH
pitch51
Plgt
sparo
Shino0026
SteamEdge
TiteLine
tonydu62
Tropezina
Tuncurry
UnAm
Valmente
Xandalf
Willow37


C'est vrai que le surface de travail est impressionnante. Elle m'avait bluffée à l'époque!


----------



## SuzuKube (12 Mars 2013)

J'ai aussi un MacBook air  De 2010 avec 2go de Ram, pas le budget a l'époque pour prendre plus et une necessité d'avoir accès à iPhoto suite à la mort de mon Macbook Unibody (Goutte d'eau au niveau du bouton power >> Tout flingué )

C'est depuis resté ma machine principale malgré ses 1.4Ghz... Il est a présent sous ML. Il a un peu du mal avec le nouveau Safari (qui bouffe 2Go de ram a lui tout seul même si personne ne veut me croire) mais depuis que j'ai redécouvert Google Chrome dessus, il tourne toujours comme une horloge 

Les 768px de hauteur sont limite pour Photoshop, donc à refaire, je prendrais cette fois si un 13" (et idéalement un 13" rétina, si ils étaient moins cher....) 

Sinon je l'aime quand meme ce 11"


----------



## http (16 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,
J'avais jusque là un iMac de juin 2010, Intel Core 2 Duo @3.06 GHz et 4 Go de RAM.
Ce soir, après avoir beaucoup regardé, lu les forums, retourné la question dans tous les sens, j'ai commandé un MacBook Air 11".
J'ai opté pour le modèle Core i7, l'option 8 Go de RAM, et un SSD de 256 Go.
Une fois mon iMac vendu, je prendrai un écran Thunderbolt pour être à l'aise à la maison, et profiter, quand je suis en situation de mobilité (ce qui va arriver de plus en plus souvent), des dimensions réduites et de la puissance de mon MBA.
Je suis heureux d'avance :love:


----------



## diegue (17 Mars 2013)

Je ne pouvais pas mettre cette somme dans le MBA
Pour le Thunderbolt je venais juste, avant de lire ton message de regarder son prix. C'est tout de même plus cher qu'une bonne TV de 102, voire de 117 cm.
Je ne dis pas qu'un jour je n'y succomberais pas! Bravo pour ton choix, et tu verras que le MBA 22" remplce allègrement ces bidules tablettes sous Win 8 !


----------



## http (17 Mars 2013)

Ce n'est clairement pas donné, financièrement parlant, mais je profite de mon statut d'étudiant et des réductions proposées via l'Apple Store dédié à mon école pour prendre:
- ma configuration MacBook Air ci-dessus à 1363.44  (au lieu de 1549 )
- un Thunderbolt Apple Display à 879.06  (au lieu de 999 )
Ce qui représente quand même une réduction totale de 305.5  sur l'ensemble


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Mars 2013)

http a dit:


> Ce n'est clairement pas donné, financièrement parlant, mais je profite de mon statut d'étudiant et des réductions proposées via l'Apple Store dédié à mon école pour prendre:
> - ma configuration MacBook Air ci-dessus à 1363.44  (au lieu de 1549 )
> - un Thunderbolt Apple Display à 879.06  (au lieu de 999 )
> Ce qui représente quand même une réduction totale de 305.5  sur l'ensemble



Mais aussi une dépense de 2242,50  ! 
diegue a raison: faut quand même avoir les moyens...Et tu es étudiant !
(Eh, ce n'est pas un reproche n'est ce pas, c'est juste que tout le monde ne peut pas en faire autant surtout pour l'Apple display !)
Profite en au maximum, c'est que du bon ! :rateau:


----------



## http (17 Mars 2013)

Oui, j'en suis conscient... par les temps qui courent 
Disons que je suis un étudiant un peu particulier... de presque 49 ans 

Je veux donc bien, dans la mesure du possible, prendre un ticket et m'inscrire au Club :rose:


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Mars 2013)

http a dit:


> ....
> 
> ...Je veux donc bien, dans la mesure du possible, prendre un ticket et m'inscrire au Club :rose:




Ah mais je ne suis pas le...Tenancier !


----------



## http (17 Mars 2013)

En toute moralité bien sûr


----------



## diegue (17 Mars 2013)

J'ai souvent vu dans des FNAC, ou autres, des Thunderbolt reliés à un MBA (notamment un 11"). Qu'est ce qui t'a poussé à prendre ce moniteur plustôt qu'un bien moins cher que l'on peut trouver avec des caractéristiques assez bonnes ?


----------



## http (17 Mars 2013)

Très honnêtement, à la fois la flemme d'aller chercher des solutions alternatives, et dans le même temps, probablement la crainte inconsciente de choisir une solution tierce qui présenterait peut-être (mais ce n'est sans doute pas le cas, d'où le paradoxe !) des points d'incompatibilité à un moment ou à un autre de l'utilisation que j'en aurai...
Et puis le rôle de hub m'a aussi séduit, j'ai deux disques externes Firewire 800 à connecter, un autre en USB, je fais souvent de la visio, bref... Ca rentrait dans le budget, j'ai adopté


----------



## diegue (17 Mars 2013)

Le Thunderbolt Display est à 890 sur Amazon. C'est quelque chose que je regarderais fin 2013 si je ne renouvelle pas du matériel !


----------



## TiteLine (19 Mars 2013)

*Membres :*
bab96p
bompi
cybermac
Diegue
fabrice06320
fpoil
http
Khronegon
Larme
Madalvée
Matrix
mistik
Pascal_TTH
pitch51
Plgt
sparo
Shino0026
SteamEdge
SuzuKube
TiteLine
tonydu62
Tropezina
Tuncurry
UnAm
Valmente
Xandalf
Willow37

Bienvenue aux nouveaux membres 
La communauté s'agrandit


----------



## mistik (19 Mars 2013)

TiteLine a dit:


> Bienvenue aux nouveaux membres
> La communauté s'agrandit ...


... et merci TiteLine pour ta grande rigueur dans le "comptage" des membres anciens et nouveaux !


----------



## FJSonin (19 Mars 2013)

Ca sert à quoi d'être membre ? :|


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Mars 2013)

FJSonin a dit:


> Ca sert à quoi d'être membre ? :|



À me donner envie d'acheter un MacBook Air !!!


----------



## mistik (19 Mars 2013)

FJSonin a dit:


> Ca sert à quoi d'être membre ? :|


1) Tu as droit à un repas sur Paris environ deux fois par an avec les autres membres du club avec évidemment la visite des _Folies Bergères_, du _Moulin Rouge_ et le _toutim_.

2) Tu as droit à une Gold Master Card gratuite dès la première année d'adoubement.

3) Tu as droit à un séjour à prix cassé tous les 5 ans aux Etats-Unis avec visite quasi obligatoire du siège d'Apple; sur place tu peux même louer à un prix défiant toute concurrence le yacht de Steve Jobs avec un bonus : on t'emmène sur le yacht à bord de la dernière Mercédès de Steve !

Bref vas-y adhère les yeux fermés car ça vaut vraiment le coup ... franchement je serais toi, je n'hésiterais pas un seul instant !


----------



## FJSonin (20 Mars 2013)

mistik a dit:


> 1) Tu as droit à un repas sur Paris environ deux fois par an avec les autres membres du club avec évidemment la visite des _Folies Bergères_, du _Moulin Rouge_ et le _toutim_.
> 
> 2) Tu as droit à une Gold Master Card gratuite dès la première année d'adoubement.
> 
> ...



Oh putain ! J'arrive !


----------



## http (20 Mars 2013)

Bon, j'ai reçu ce matin le SMS d'Apple me disant que ma commande est shipped 
Transporteur affecté: UPS.
En revanche, le suivi ne me donne rien, et le site d'Apple me fournit un numéro de suivi de transporteur à 10 chiffres, qui ne me rappelle pas le format habituel des numéros de suivi UPS de type "1Z....".
Il y a une correspondance quelque part entre ces deux formats ?
Merci de l'avis des habitués 

[UPDATE]
Le temps que j'écrive ce post, et j'ai obtenu un vrai numéro de suivi. Il part de Shanghai


----------



## xao85 (21 Mars 2013)

Je risque de bientôt craquer pour ce petit 11 pouces. 

Je cherche un ordi que j'emmène partout pour traiter mes photos mais il n'a toujours pas ce petit port pour carte SD...


----------



## diegue (21 Mars 2013)

Et tu peux toujours soit importer dans iPhoto, soit faire une copie de la SD via l'appareil photo !
Ce que je fais toujours.


----------



## xao85 (21 Mars 2013)

Oui c'est sur mais c'est vrai que c'est toujours pratique d'en avoir un. Enfin je préfère m'en passer et avoir plus de mobilité.


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Mars 2013)

xao85 a dit:


> Oui c'est sur mais c'est vrai que c'est toujours pratique d'en avoir un. Enfin je préfère m'en passer et avoir plus de mobilité.



300 Gr de mobilité en moins mais pas de lecteur de carte SD... Et tu valides ?
A mon avis le dilemme est ailleurs !!


----------



## xao85 (22 Mars 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> 300 Gr de mobilité en moins mais pas de lecteur de carte SD... Et tu valides ?
> A mon avis le dilemme est ailleurs !!



Ben c'est pas vraiment le poids mais l'encombrement, je cherche un ordi dont je me serre dans mon lit  quand je part en voyage ou lorsque je suis devant ma télé. Un truc passe partout. :love:


----------



## sclicer (22 Mars 2013)

Bon je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec les matériels Apple, mais cette semaine mon amie devait recevoir son mba 11" et entrer dans votre club.

Je dis "devait" car le mba tangue une fois l'écran ouvert.
On pensait que ça venait des patins, mais une fois arrivé à l'applestore on apprend que ça vient d'une pièce interne. Bref on nous a proposé de commander une pièce de rechange.
Qu'on a refusé pour un échange à neuf, faut dire que le matériel avait 1jour. Question de principe. 

SI ce n'était que ça, ça ne nous énerverait pas, mais bon sachant qu'à la réception de mon Mba 13 j'ai eu le même problème (quoique plus sérieux selon le genius bar, car j'avais carrément une plaque d'alu interne enfoncée...), on doute un peu de la qualité des produits MBA. On dirait une sorte de roulette russe à la sortie d'usine.

Sinon à côté de ça mon mba 13 est une merveille et le 11' suivra son chemin je pense


----------



## diegue (22 Mars 2013)

Ce serait arrivé sur un Asus ou autre, que ne dirait on pas ?
C'est ça l'esprit de marque !


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Mars 2013)

diegue a dit:


> Ce serait arrivé sur un Asus ou autre, que ne dirait on pas ?
> C'est ça l'esprit de marque !




Elle était facile à faire celle là...Et tu l'as faite ! :hein:


----------



## sclicer (26 Mars 2013)

Au final échange rapide sous 2j + 80 de remboursement


----------



## mistik (26 Mars 2013)

diegue a dit:


> C'est ça l'esprit _de marque_ !


Dans mon esprit _deux Marks_ valent toujours mieux que deux Francs !

Sinon oui peut être.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Mars 2013)

J'ai vendu mon MacBook Air. Plus l'usage...


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> J'ai vendu mon MacBook Air. Plus l'usage ...


... et au vu de la signature on semble lui préférer un MacBook Pro Retina ! :mouais:


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2013)

Au vu de l'absence de nouveaux inscrits au _club des heureux possesseurs de MBA 11,6"_ on peut légitimement supposer que les finances d'Apple vont très mal en ce moment !


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Avril 2013)

11" :hein:   13"


----------



## diegue (14 Avril 2013)

Les actions anti Apple portent elles leur fruit ?
Nous sommes tous de bons patriotes !!


----------



## TiteLine (14 Avril 2013)

mistik a dit:


> Au vu de l'absence de nouveaux inscrits au _club des heureux possesseurs de MBA 11,6"_ on peut légitimement supposer que les finances d'Apple vont très mal en ce moment !




Voui  en plus Pascal nous a trahis, trompés, lâchés ... les valeurs se perdent


----------



## mistik (14 Avril 2013)

TiteLine a dit:


> Voui  en plus Pascal nous a trahis, trompés, lâchés ... les valeurs se perdent


Si Pascal nous lâche, alors ce monde est bien triste !


----------



## Larme (15 Avril 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> J'ai vendu mon MacBook Air. Plus l'usage...



LAPIDONS-LE ! À coup de pommes pourries !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Avril 2013)

J'ai des boucliers Retina pour me protéger des pierres. :rateau: Sans rire, je me suis tellement habitué à l'écran Retina que je n'ai plus envie de regarder un écran qui n'a pas cette qualité. Surtout, n'achetez jamais un MacBook Pro Retina, après, vous êtes fait comme un rat ! 

Mon petit MacBook Air passe à présent des jours paisibles dans les mains de l'épouse d'un ami. 

PS : Je ne garde pas les deux Retina, le petit devrait bientôt être vendu.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Avril 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> J'ai des boucliers Retina pour me protéger des pierres. :rateau: Sans rire, je me suis tellement habitué à l'écran Retina que je n'ai plus envie de regarder un écran qui n'a pas cette qualité. Surtout, n'achetez jamais un MacBook Pro Retina, après, vous êtes fait comme un rat !
> 
> Mon petit MacBook Air passe à présent des jours paisibles dans les mains de l'épouse d'un ami.
> 
> PS : Je ne garde pas les deux Retina, le petit devrait bientôt être vendu.


 
Il est vendu... Ca fait un bail que je n'avais pas eu qu'un seul MacBook et surtout pas de MacBook Air. On verra avec Haswell...


----------



## Larme (28 Mai 2013)

Plop, genre ce topic a l'droit d'être en seconde page du forum...

Je réaffirme mon amour pour mon p'tit MBA 11"6, qui fait toujours très bien son travail pour du dév' iOS (avec écran externe), un peu de retouche Photo (même si ça fait quelques temps que je n'en ai pas fait), et le classique, mais ça tombe sous l'sens...


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Mon petit MacBook Air passe à présent des jours paisibles dans les mains de l'épouse d'un ami.



Est-ce que la dame est jolie au moins ? :rose: ... Je pense évidemment au pauvre mba ... 



Larme a dit:


> Je réaffirme mon amour pour mon p'tit MBA 11"6 ...


... Moi aussi, surtout depuis que j'ai ce ... de lumbago ... le poids plume s'apprécie à sa juste valeur ... celle d'une plume ! :love:


----------



## Maxoubx (11 Juin 2013)

alors qui pour ce 11 de 2013 ?


----------



## Madalvée (11 Juin 2013)

Personnellement je ne regrette pas mon achat de mars dernier, les nouveautés ne me font pas grimper aux rideaux.


----------



## xao85 (11 Juin 2013)

Ben moi j'attendais que le petit soit abordable avec 500 Go de capacité et il me semble que ça soit le cas....


----------



## Tuncurry (11 Juin 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Personnellement je ne regrette pas mon achat de mars dernier, les nouveautés ne me font pas grimper aux rideaux.



Idem, mais quand même 9H d'autonomie, ca fait réfléchir...:mouais:


----------



## mistik (12 Juin 2013)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Idem, mais quand même 9H d'autonomie, ca fait réfléchir...


... et même saliver !!! :love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## xao85 (12 Juin 2013)

LEs premières perf ont l'air super bonnes. :love:


----------



## TiteLine (12 Juin 2013)

Je sens que le club va s'agrandir :rateau:


----------



## Zigomaxair (12 Juin 2013)

MBA 13" i7 8go 128GO 2013 fraichement commandé chez le primeur informatique

ALALALA que ke je suis impatient 

J'arrete pas de manger des pommes.....


PS: @TiteLine  Comment t'as deviné ?


----------



## xao85 (12 Juin 2013)

Ya de fortes chance... J'attends de lire les test pour voir si sur StarCraft 2 il envoit du paté!  

Je ne joue pas énormément mais ce jeux là  en particulier. ^^


----------



## mistik (12 Juin 2013)

Zigomaxair a dit:


> *MBA 13"* i7 8go 128GO 2013 fraichement commandé ...


... Grrr il fallait commander un *mba 11,6"* pour faire partie du club ... désolé ... Grrr !!!


----------



## Zigomaxair (12 Juin 2013)

mistik a dit:


> ... Grrr il fallait commander un *mba 11,6"* pour faire partie du club ... désolé ... Grrr !!!



Tu m'enlèvera pas le bonheur de l'avoir commandé :love::love::love::love::love:

Après tout qu'elle est la différence ,ne sont ils pas 2 ordinateur de la même contingence  ?


----------



## mistik (13 Juin 2013)

Zigomaxair a dit:


> Après tout qu'elle est la différence ,ne sont ils pas 2 ordinateur de la même contingence  ?


Certes ... mais en regardant l'intitulé de la discussion ... tu constateras être dans l'erreur mon frère !


----------



## Srill (14 Juin 2013)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> alors qui pour ce 11 de 2013 ?


 

Ma pomme, cet après midi même normalement.

Par contre, je me tâte sur le modèle.

256 go c'est tentant mais la différence de tarif me paraît tout à fait excessive...


----------



## diegue (14 Juin 2013)

Désolé, mais le mien est trop récent pour le changer par un nouveau qui change peu !
Quand ils feront l'équivalent du Panasonic AX3 (écran pouvant se mettre en tablette à 360 °) alors là je courrai !


----------



## cybermac (14 Juin 2013)

C'est bon, le mien est commandé!! 
J'ai pris le modèle de base, avec 8go de Ram. Le 128 de ssd me suffisent. 
Je devrais le recevoir la semaine prochaine, je vous ferai un retour 
Ce qui m'a decidé c'est l'autonomie, 9h c'est top!!! C'était le seul (petit) reproche que je faisais à l'ancien. 
Vivement qu'il arrive


----------



## pouet13 (15 Juin 2013)

je viens de revendre mon 11' 2012 ( i7/8Go/128Go) contre une commande toute fraiche du 13' 2013 ( i7/8Go/256Go)
 Désolé :love:


----------



## Maxoubx (19 Juin 2013)

je viens de recevoir mon 11 de 2013, l'autonomie est génial !
réactivité au top !

mais la taille d'écran :/ je ne m'y fais pas ..


----------



## diegue (19 Juin 2013)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> .... mais la taille d'écran :/ je ne m'y fais pas ..


On s'y fait sauf pour Safari ! J'en suis arrivé à n'utiliser que Chrome qui donne des caractères plus gros !


----------



## cybermac (20 Juin 2013)

Salut,
C'est bon, je vous écris avec mon nouveau MBA.
Pour le moment pas grand chose à dire. Il est très réactif, mais c'était déjà le cas de l'ancien (2012)
Au niveau de l'autonomie, je n'en sais rien c'est encore trop tôt. On verra par la suite...

Dans tout les cas je suis très content d'avoir retrouvé mon petit portable préféré. On verra bien si il tient ses promesses au niveau de l'autonomie


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Juin 2013)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> je viens de recevoir mon 11 de 2013, l'autonomie est génial !
> réactivité au top !
> 
> mais la taille d'écran :/ je ne m'y fais pas ..



Ici c'est le club des "heureux possesseurs...."
Si pas heureux: Pas poster !


----------



## Maxoubx (21 Juin 2013)

la batterie c'est du délire ! 4H d'utilisation et j'ai encore 50% et pourtant je tire dessus


----------



## ikeke (21 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Je me laisserais bien tenté par ce nouveau MBA 11.6"
J'aurais par contre une question pour les heureux possesseurs de la dernière mouture. Qu'est ce que cela donne au niveau du "bruit". Est-ce qu'il est assez silencieux en utilisation bureautique ? A savoir, surf, mail, redaction de document ? Et dans le cas du visionnage d'un film ?
J'avoue être très sensible de ce coté là, c'est donc un aspect très important, et je préfère donc demander avant de commander

D'avance merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Maxoubx (21 Juin 2013)

il fait 0 bruit !!!! 

j'ai l'impression qu'il est éteint alors que non, en deux jours d'utilisation jamais il a fait du bruit !


----------



## cybermac (21 Juin 2013)

En effet, je confirme 0 bruit, ce qu'était déjà le cas du modèle 2012...
C'est un plaisir de bosser avec ce portable


----------



## ikeke (21 Juin 2013)

Merci Cybermac et Macbordeaux pour ces infos.


----------



## Maxoubx (21 Juin 2013)

j'ai fais un déballage du MBA 11  

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxvECfA9ibY[/youtube]


----------



## Erwan S. (22 Juin 2013)

La vidéo de fonctionne pas !


----------



## TiteLine (22 Juin 2013)

Bienvenue aux nouveaux membres, bye Pascal, vilain traitre 


*Membres :*
bab96p
bompi
cybermac
Diegue
fabrice06320
fpoil
http
Khronegon
Larme
Madalvée
Matrix
maxbordeaux
mistik
pitch51
Plgt
sparo
Shino0026
SteamEdge
SuzuKube
TiteLine
tonydu62
Tropezina
Tuncurry
UnAm
Valmente
Xandalf
Willow37


----------



## Maxoubx (24 Juin 2013)

Erwan S. a dit:


> La vidéo de fonctionne pas !



voici le lien  

www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxvECfA9ibY


----------



## Erwan S. (24 Juin 2013)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> voici le lien
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxvECfA9ibY



Merci !


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2013)

Thx ! :love:


----------



## WBarge (28 Juin 2013)

Bon et bien après avoir passé pas mal de temps avec un MacBook Pro (de 2007), je viens de craqué sur un MacBook Air de 11'' avec 8GO de Ram et une disque de 256Go...
Et bien je ne le quitte plus...
C'est vraiment une machine qui passe partout... Et très plaisante à utiliser.
Bref : i'm happy


----------



## xao85 (28 Juin 2013)

Le mien est pas encore commander mais la carte me titille.  Surtout que tout les test le dise super. 

Je pense prendre un 11' toutes options: 512Go , 8Go RAM, i7. 

Ya personne qui joue à Starcraft 2 par hasard dessus pour me dire ses impressions.


----------



## mistik (28 Juin 2013)

WBarge a dit:


> ... je viens de craquer sur un MacBook Air de 11'' avec 8GO de Ram et un disque de 256Go...
> Et bien je ne le quitte plus...
> C'est vraiment une machine qui passe partout... Et très plaisante à utiliser.
> Bref : i'm happy



*La Miss Tique est ...*



xao85 a dit:


> Le mien est pas encore commandé mais la carte me titille.  Surtout que tout les test le dise super.
> 
> Je pense prendre un 11' toutes options: 512Go , 8Go RAM, i7 ...



*... Jalouse !* :love:


----------



## bibi78 (29 Juin 2013)

xao85 a dit:


> Je pense prendre un 11' toutes options: 512Go , 8Go RAM, i7.



J'ai craqué sur la meme config 11' 512Go, 8Go, i7.

Il doit être livré en France Mercredi, et apres il faut qu'il reprenne l'avion jusqu'a moi...

Bref encore 11 ou 12 jours... je suis impatient.


----------



## nx357 (30 Juin 2013)

Salut à tous,

J'ai reçu mon nouveau MBA 11 2013 depuis le 20 juin dernier (full option SSD 512GB - 8Go Ram - I7 - QWERTY US). Je pense que je dois faire partie des premiers servis sur les config personnalisées.

*Au démarrage*
Et je peux vous dire que c'est une merveille ! Une vraie tuerie, il démarre en 3 secondes, et redémarre également en 3 secondes. ( comparé à la même config version 2012 MBA 11 I7 mêmes options, ce dernier met plus de temps à démarrer).

*En lançant plusieurs applications* 
Dessus je peux faire du photoshop easy sur de gros fichiers PSD. Les vitesses de transferts sur l'USB 3.0 sont hallucinants.

Je peux lancer Photoshop, Lightroom et une VM ubuntu + une VM Windows 7 sans que ça ne laggue. En revanche si je lance les deux VM le ventilo se lance.

Sinon 90% du temps pas de ventilo qui se met en marche. Le pieds !

*Jeux *
Test de Quake live : très fluide pas de lagg

*Autonomie*
Attention sur la version I7 du MBA 11 2013 l'autonomie oscille entre 5h30 et 8h20 maximum (selon l'usage plus ou moins intensif et les applications lancées, ainsi que la luminosité de l'écran).

*Double Micro*
J'ai testé le nouveau dual mic, et cela est vraiment le top pour du skype. L'interlocuteur m'entend de manière très nette. 

Un super produit que je recommande.

Prochaine étape : achat d'un écran Thunderbolt 27 pouces pour plus de confort à la maison.


----------



## douk (1 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à tous!

Je viens de commandé un MBA 11 ivy bridge i5 64go 4 go de ram. Le plus basique en somme sur le refurb 

Mais j'ai une question, j'ai des doutes sur l'espace disque. 64Go c'est pas un peu serré? 
Comment vous faites pour ceux qui ont ce modèle? clé usb branché en permanance?

D'ailleurs peut on installer des app sur la clé usb?


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Juillet 2013)

douk a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Je viens de commandé un MBA 11 ivy bridge i5 64go 4 go de ram. Le plus basique en somme sur le refurb
> 
> ...



Toi, tu passes commandes puis tu questionnes car tu as des doutes !
Une fois de plus tout dépendra de ton utilisation mais il y a de fortes (mal)chances pour que 64 Go soient trop courts.
Je pense que ceux qui ont ce modèle sont peu nombreux et je te souhaite qu'au moins un te réponde.
Il te faudra jouer de la clé USB.
n'installe pas d'App sur la clé mais certains de tes dossiers et/ou photos/vidéos.


----------



## douk (1 Juillet 2013)

On fait avec les moyens qu'on a 

Non plus sérieusement ca sera pas ma machine principale, juste pour bosser mes cours dessus. Je ne compte pas stocké de film ni de musique. Juste plein de cours...

Mais bon je viens de me rendre compte que par exemple si je pars en vacances et si je fais des photos avec mon reflexe sans disque dur externe ou clé usb ca sera compliqué. :mouais:


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Juillet 2013)

Tu peux aussi envisager un DDE qui te permettra de stocker les photos (par exemple) et aussi de pratiquer des sauvegardes avec Time Machine ou tout autre archivage de délestage.


----------



## sabsab (2 Juillet 2013)

Est ce que le full option (i7 + SSD512+ 8G) consomme trop la batterie ? Jhésite à prendre le i7 par peur de ne pas profiter de lautonomie de la bête.


----------



## iakiak (3 Juillet 2013)

douk a dit:


> On fait avec les moyens qu'on a
> 
> Non plus sérieusement ca sera pas ma machine principale, juste pour bosser mes cours dessus. Je ne compte pas stocké de film ni de musique. Juste plein de cours...
> 
> Mais bon je viens de me rendre compte que par exemple si je pars en vacances et si je fais des photos avec mon reflexe sans disque dur externe ou clé usb ca sera compliqué. :mouais:



Pour moi avec 64Go (ou 128) je laisserais une carte SD à demeure pour les fichiers.
On trouve des 128Go à moins de 100 euros et des 64Go à moins de 50... De quoi doubler ou tripler ta capacité de stockage sans boîtier externe...


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Juillet 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Pour moi avec 64Go (ou 128) je laisserais une carte SD à demeure pour les fichiers.
> On trouve des 128Go à moins de 100 euros et des 64Go à moins de 50... De quoi doubler ou tripler ta capacité de stockage sans boîtier externe...



Certes oui, mais il me semble bien que le i5 64 Go n'a pas de slot pour carte SD.


----------



## douk (3 Juillet 2013)

Exact rien ne permet de brancher de cartes... je suis sur le 11.

Je vais investir dans une bonne clé usb 3 la plus petite possible, je crois y'a pas d'autre solutions :rateau:


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Juillet 2013)

douk a dit:


> Exact rien ne permet de brancher de cartes... je suis sur le 11.
> 
> Je vais investir dans une bonne clé usb 3 *la plus petite possible*, je crois y'a pas d'autre solutions :rateau:



Pourquoi cette décision "minimaliste" qui se retrouvera rapidement dépassée ?
Essaie, si tu le peux, de faire l'effort financier d'une 64 Go tu t'en féliciteras bien vite !


----------



## douk (4 Juillet 2013)

Tu m'a mal compris pepeye66, la plus petite en terme de place physique et non pas en terme de stockage


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Juillet 2013)

douk a dit:


> Tu m'a mal compris pepeye66, la plus petite en terme de place physique et non pas en terme de stockage



Oups ! excuse moi 
Il est vrai qu'à te relire je le comprend mieux comme çà !


----------



## iakiak (4 Juillet 2013)

Après si t'es vraiment trop à l'étroit et que tes finances le permettent OWC propose des kits SSD pour changer le disque interne...


----------



## Madalvée (4 Juillet 2013)

Avec une discipline de fer et un jeu de clés/disques externes, je m'en sors très bien avec mon 64 go (12 Go de libres pour 500 go de données au total)


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Juillet 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Après si t'es vraiment trop à l'étroit et que tes finances le permettent OWC propose des kits SSD pour changer le disque interne...



Le test est ici:
http://www.macg.co/labo/voir/128104/test-du-kit-owc-aurora-pro-envoy-pour-macbook-air


----------



## ARSyBi (5 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à vous,

Voila je suis pret à m'acheter un macbook air pour remplacer mon MBP 13" de 2010, légué généreusement à ma femme ^^.

J'ai un ipad mini mais au final j'en suis pas pleinement satisfait et en déplacement c'est pas le top....

J'ai peur qu'avec un 11" je me sent un peu à l'étroit sur mon futur MBA...

le 11" est sinon parfait bonne résolution, tout ce qu'il faut, un pti bijou à prendre partout !

Donc pour de l'internet uniquement et de la bureautique traditionelle, il vous suffit ce petit 11" ? ou le 13" est quand même plus confortable ?


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Juillet 2013)

ARSyBi a dit:


> Bonjour à vous,
> 
> Voila je suis pret à m'acheter un macbook air pour remplacer mon MBP 13" de 2010, légué généreusement à ma femme ^^.
> 
> ...



Tu fais des questions réponses ! 
Il est bien ce 11" (à tous points de vue) mais le 13" est plus confortable...et il a un peu plus d'autonomie... et il a un lecteur de carte SDXC,... et il est un peu plus lourd... et aussi un peu plus cher...
Allez, n'hésite pas: Prends le 13" !


----------



## tijeanpocherant (6 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde, je commence à être jaloux de votre club et j'hésite à remplacer mon macbook pro 13" mid-2010 core 2 duo, 4gb de ram par un macbook air. Pour faire court, je me dirige dans une école d'informatique à la fin de l'été (cégep au Québec) pour 2 ans (programmation et réseau) et je vais très probablement continuer à l'université suivre le cours d'ingé en prog pour 4 ans. 

Donc, selon vous est-ce que le MBA 2013 est une bonne machine pour l'utilisation que j'aurai à faire : prog, developpement web, reseau, machine virtuelle et utilisation personnelle video 1080p, musique, web, pixelmator et d'imovie.

J'aimerais également brancher mon MBA sur un écran externe (24" full hd) donc j'hésite beaucoup entre le 11" et le 13". J'aime pouvoir utiliser ma machine sur les genoux, dans un canapé, dans mon lit, sur une table à l'école avec espace restreint, mais le poids n'est pas un grand obstacle. 

PS: J'aime bien garder le même ordinateur 3 à 4 ans avant de changer, bref est-ce qu'un changement de machine s'impose?

Sur ce merci de m'éclairer les heureux possesseur de  MBA 11" (et de 13") !


----------



## mistik (6 Juillet 2013)

tijeanpocherant a dit:


> ... *j'hésite à remplacer mon macbook pro 13" mid-2010 *core 2 duo, 4gb de ram par un macbook air.
> 
> 
> PS: *J'aime bien garder le même ordinateur 3 à 4 ans avant de changer*, bref est-ce qu'un changement de machine s'impose?


Comment dire, n'y aurait-il pas un petit problème ? ... 2010 + 4 = 2014 ... non ? 

Bon, encore un an à tirer et ensuite tu pourras acheter un mba 2014 ... surpassant le mba 2013 !


----------



## Lefenmac (7 Juillet 2013)

mistik a dit:


> Comment dire, n'y aurait-il pas un petit problème ? ... 2010 + 4 = 2014 ... non ?
> 
> Bon, encore un an à tirer et ensuite tu pourras acheter un mba 2014 ... surpassant le mba 2013 !




Le Monsieur a écrit 3 OU 4 ans.... "ou" indiquant en français une alternative, donc 2010 + 3 = 2013... Il est donc dans les temps. Lire c'est bien, savoir lire c'est mieux....


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2013)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Le Monsieur a écrit 3 OU 4 ans.... "ou" indiquant en français une alternative, donc 2010 + 3 = 2013... Il est donc dans les temps. Lire c'est bien, savoir lire c'est mieux....


C'est bien ça mon problème je suis un extrémiste et ne retiens que le dernier mot faisant fi de la phrase en son entier, je sais il me reste beaucoup à apprendre et surtout à lire correctement ! :rose:


----------



## diegue (7 Juillet 2013)

D'abord ça risque d'être moins cher vu le change et de plus en fonction de tes besoins dans ta formation tu seras peut-être plus à même de choisir ce qu'il te convient le mieux


----------



## tijeanpocherant (7 Juillet 2013)

@diegue je suis un résident canadien, j'habite au Québec donc je ne comprends pas trop le sens de ton affirmation, les mac sont plus cher en europe? 

Sinon, est-ce qu'un MBA 11" est trop juste pour écrire du code ou si l'écran externe est obligatoire même en MBA 13"?


----------



## diegue (8 Juillet 2013)

@tijeanpocherant : pour quelqu'un qui est dans la zone euro le taux de change par rapport au $ US fait que l'on a intérêt à acheter aux US. Il me semble que le $ canadien suit assez bien le $ US. Le gain est encore supérieur si on paie en espèces car autrement en payant par carte la banque prend une commission (néanmoins on est encore gagnant).
L'écran du MBA 13" est un peu plus confortable (j'ai les deux et je peux ainsi comparer), mais rien ne vaut, me semble t'il un bon écran plus "confortable". Rien ne t'empêche alors de prendre un 11" très transportable que tu connectes éventuellement à un écran extérieur, sans oublier un clavier relié au MBA par Bluetooth voire par USB !


----------



## tijeanpocherant (8 Juillet 2013)

d'accord merci de m'avoir éclairer diegue je vous redonne des nouvelles aussitôt que je passe à la caisse pour rejoindre le club et vous parler de mon expérience


----------



## WBarge (8 Juillet 2013)

@tijeanpocherant : J'ai eu moi aussi un iPad que je balladait partout. Mais pas entierement satisfait, j'ai dès la sorti su MA2013 commandé la version 11'... ET bien cela suffit très largement. La bête est plus facile à emmener dans tous mes déplacements et me permet de faire tout ce que je veux (Outils bureatique, Scrivener, quelques jeux, et LR5). Je dois avouer que pour la photo c'est juste pour dépanner, mais sinon le 11' reste pour moi et mon utilisation le bon choix.
Tu ne devrais pas le regretter ;-)


----------



## herveric (10 Juillet 2013)

Salut à tous,

nouveau possesseur du MBA 2013 11', j'ai un souci avec la prise du chargeur.
En effet il me faut forcer pour la mettre dans la prise murale.
La forme de la prise est bien différente de celle de mon MB alu 13'.
Avez vous le même problème ?
Merci pour vos contributions


----------



## douk (13 Juillet 2013)

herveric a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> nouveau possesseur du MBA 2013 11', j'ai un souci avec la prise du chargeur.
> En effet il me faut forcer pour la mettre dans la prise murale.
> ...



Absolument pas...
Si t'as un apple store à proximité, vas y faire un tour et demande conseil


----------



## Tuncurry (13 Juillet 2013)

herveric a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> nouveau possesseur du MBA 2013 11', j'ai un souci avec la prise du chargeur.
> En effet il me faut forcer pour la mettre dans la prise murale.
> ...



Ouaip, j'ai eu le même soucis. C'est un problème de circonférence de la section terre dans la prise. Elle est assez serrée donc parfois, sur certaines prises, ca passe mal. Il suffit de forcer...
A la longue le problème s'estompe.


----------



## diegue (13 Juillet 2013)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Ouaip, j'ai eu le même soucis. C'est un problème de circonférence de la section terre dans la prise. Elle est assez serrée donc parfois, sur certaines prises, ca passe mal. Il suffit de forcer...
> A la longue le problème s'estompe.


Apple aurait il changé le double choix : soit un embout 2 fiches léger soit un lourd embout avec prise de terre ?
En revanche je sais qu.il peut y avoir des problèmes avec les prises terre US et les adaptateurs.


----------



## SteamEdge (14 Juillet 2013)

tijeanpocherant a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde, je commence à être jaloux de votre club et j'hésite à remplacer mon macbook pro 13" mid-2010 core 2 duo, 4gb de ram par un macbook air. Pour faire court, je me dirige dans une école d'informatique à la fin de l'été (cégep au Québec) pour 2 ans (programmation et réseau) et je vais très probablement continuer à l'université suivre le cours d'ingé en prog pour 4 ans.
> 
> Donc, selon vous est-ce que le MBA 2013 est une bonne machine pour l'utilisation que j'aurai à faire : prog, developpement web, reseau, machine virtuelle et utilisation personnelle video 1080p, musique, web, pixelmator et d'imovie.
> 
> ...



Je connais un peu le programme du Cégep et ton MBP te suffira empilement. Si tu veux le garder tu peux changer le DD par un SSD pour plus de confort.

Après si tu veux changer, je te conseil le 13" si t'as les moyens : écran plus grand, trackpad plus grand, et meilleur batterie. 

Pour ce qui est du processeur 1,3GHz où 1,7GHz prend ce que tu veux en fonction de tes moyens. Personnellement j'ai d'un côté un MacBook Air avec un C2D 1,4GHz et un MacMini avec un i7 2,6GHz. En compilation avec une application web sous GWT-P, je met 1:23 sur le MBA et 0:22 sur le Mini. Pour un processeur qui est 10x plus puissant sur le papier la différence est pas si grande...


----------



## tijeanpocherant (15 Juillet 2013)

SteamEdge a dit:


> Je connais un peu le programme du Cégep et ton MBP te suffira empilement. Si tu veux le garder tu peux changer le DD par un SSD pour plus de confort.
> 
> Après si tu veux changer, je te conseil le 13" si t'as les moyens : écran plus grand, trackpad plus grand, et meilleur batterie.
> 
> Pour ce qui est du processeur 1,3GHz où 1,7GHz prend ce que tu veux en fonction de tes moyens. Personnellement j'ai d'un côté un MacBook Air avec un C2D 1,4GHz et un MacMini avec un i7 2,6GHz. En compilation avec une application web sous GWT-P, je met 1:23 sur le MBA et 0:22 sur le Mini. Pour un processeur qui est 10x plus puissant sur le papier la différence est pas si grande...



merci, je vais attendre la génération suivante , surtout que Mavericks devrait redonner un petit coup de jeune  à tous nos vieilles machines, j'ai pas trop de souçi à me faire!


----------



## mikesurf (21 Juillet 2013)

Possesseur depuis quelques jours d'un mba 11 2012 (i7-8go-256ssd)...j'hésitai entre le 11 et le 13 c'est un peu le hasard de la vente en occasion qui m'a fait prendre le 11 mais franchement je ne regrettre pas pour mon usage


----------



## Xandalf (24 Juillet 2013)

Bonsoir &#224; tous, apr&#232;s quasiment trois ans sur un 11"... je suis d&#233;sol&#233; de vous annoncer que je vais basculer d'ici quelques jours sur un 13". Ne me jetez pas de pierres !
Je pense toujours que le 11 est le summum de la mobilit&#233; sans compromis sur la puissance mais ce Mac &#233;tant devenu au fil du temps ma machine principale, j'avoue que la taille de l'&#233;cran devient &#233;prouvante (je passe environ 10 heures par jour sur mon Mac).
Je garderai quoi qu'il en soit un souvenir &#233;mu de ce petit bijou qui aura &#233;t&#233; mon premier ordinateur Apple (m&#234;me mon iMac achet&#233; un an plus tard ne me satisfait pas autant).
Sans rancune ;-) ?


----------



## diegue (25 Juillet 2013)

Le problème sera vu sous un autre angle le jour où Apple sortira des 13" au poids de ce que fait Sony avec ss nouveaux VAIO Pro , le 13 étant au poids à du MBA 11"
Néanmoins je trouve que le MBA 11" a le gros avantage de ne prendre qu'une place limitée sur un bureau tout en ayant une longueur des plus intéressantes pour un 11" !


----------



## Tuncurry (25 Juillet 2013)

diegue a dit:


> Le problème sera vu sous un autre angle le jour où Apple sortira des 13" au poids de ce que fait Sony avec ss nouveaux VAIO Pro , le 13 étant au poids à du MBA 11"
> Néanmoins je trouve que le MBA 11" a le gros avantage de ne prendre qu'une place limitée sur un bureau tout en ayant une longueur des plus intéressantes pour un 11" !



L'avantage du 11" en mobilité est indéniable, poids, dimensions... l'écran est presque un faux problème parce que si c'est effectivement plus confortable d'afficher une page word sur le 13", cela reste néanmoins un format trop juste. De fait, à la maison ou au bureau, il faudra adjoindre un écran externe 20, 22, 27... pour etre à l'aise, et ça que ce soit le 11" ou le 13".
Pour moi, le seul vrai avantage du 13" vs le 11" réside dans l'autonomie.


----------



## mistik (25 Juillet 2013)

Tuncurry a dit:


> L'avantage du 11" en mobilité est indéniable, poids, dimensions... l'écran est presque un faux problème parce que si c'est effectivement plus confortable d'afficher une page word sur le 13", cela reste néanmoins un format trop juste. De fait, à la maison ou au bureau, il faudra adjoindre un écran externe 20, 22, 27... pour etre à l'aise, et ça que ce soit le 11" ou le 13".
> Pour moi, le seul vrai avantage du 13" vs le 11" réside dans l'autonomie.


Lorsque l'écran de mon mba 11,6" devient un peu trop petit ... parce que mes yeux n'ont malheureusement plus vingt ans ... mon Dieu ! ^^... j'use et abuse soit de la touche _cmd_ soit de la _ctrl_ ... et le confort est vite retrouvé !!!


----------



## Xandalf (25 Juillet 2013)

Voilà, le MBA 13" est entre mes mains !
Je quitte donc ce groupe pour celui de son grand frère mais le 11" reste dans la famille, je le regarderai toujours avec un peu de nostalgie ;-)
Au passage, l'outil de migration est une pure merveille, j'ai retrouvé mon environnement et mes données à l'identique de ce qui était en place sur le 11" quelques minutes auparavant. Vive les développeurs Apple !


----------



## AchtungBaby (26 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour Mme La Présidente
Bonjour tout les fadas d'Apple et de MacBook Air 11 

Moi aussi j'en ai un version 2012 et bravo Apple pour la rapidité  
et la conception de la bête


----------



## Nikoo_Geek (27 Juillet 2013)

Après plus de trois semaines avec ce petit bout de bonheur je peux faire un retour d'expérience. 
Ancien possesseur de mba 13 version 2012 je ne souhaitais pour rien changer de machine. 
Malheureusement fin juin en rentrant du boulot, j'allume mon mba comme d'hab et la je me retrouve face à un écran blanc avec contenant un dossier orné d'un "?". Un pote me dit que c'est soit le la carte mère ou le HDD qui est mort... Dégouté deux choix se profilent très rapidement à moi. La Fnac me propose de l'envoyer en réparation (il me restait deux semaines  de garantie constructeur) ou de me rembourser la totalité de mon mba 13" .

Souhaitant tester le 11" depuis belle lurette j'ai été remboursé et j'ai pris le mba 11" 2013 basic 4gb 128 go. 

Le truc qui me rassure c'est que la résolution de l'écran permet d'avoir une surface de travail correcte. J'utilise mon mba en machine principale mais je ne me sens pas à l'étroit sur du 11" 
j'avais investi dans un adaptateur Thunderbolt Hdmi et donc le besoin de grand écran peut très vite être résolu.  

Je craignais par rapport au proc de 1.3 Ghz cependant par rapport au proc du mba 13"  2012 je ne sens pas une grosse différence. Le mba est fluide en toute circonstance :love: et le ventillo  ne bronche. La carte graphique sur Diablo 3 fait des merveilles quasi tous les réglages sont en high 
 Pour l'instant je suis comblé :rose:


----------



## mistik (27 Juillet 2013)

Nikoo_Geek a dit:


> Après plus de trois semaines avec ce petit bout de bonheur je peux faire un retour d'expérience.
> 
> j'ai pris le mba 11" 2013 basic 4gb 128 go.
> 
> ...



Très heureux pour toi que tu sois _comblé_. 

Quid de l'autonomie que l'on affirme ici ou là stupéfiante ?


----------



## Nikoo_Geek (28 Juillet 2013)

mistik a dit:


> Très heureux pour toi que tu sois _comblé_.
> 
> Quid de l'autonomie que l'on affirme ici ou là stupéfiante ?



Merci  J'attends le nouveau mac mini et  là je serais vraiment comblé :love: lool 
L'autonomie tourne bien autour des 8h30 voir même un peu plus si l'écran est réglé à 30% et que tu coupes le wifi. Etant donné mon utilisation ces temps ci Je tiens facilement deux jours sans le charger (j'ose à peine imaginer le résultat si j'avais pris le 13")


----------



## mistik (28 Juillet 2013)

Nikoo_Geek a dit:


> Merci  *J'attends le nouveau mac mini *et  là je serais vraiment comblé :love: lool
> *L'autonomie* tourne bien autour des 8h30 voir même un peu plus si l'écran est réglé à 30% et que tu coupes le wifi.


Je ne comprends pas bien ta phrase étant donné que le Mac mini est un mini ordinateur sans batterie donc la question de l'autonomie est HS.


----------



## Nikoo_Geek (29 Juillet 2013)

mistik a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas bien ta phrase étant donné que le Mac mini est un mini ordinateur sans batterie donc la question de l'autonomie est HS.



Il manque la ponctuation dans ma phrase désolé. J'attends le Mac Mini pour être réellement comblé car j'estime que le macbook air aussi génial soit ne peut répondre à mes besoins sur le long terme. Voili voilou


----------



## mistik (29 Juillet 2013)

Nikoo_Geek a dit:


> Il *manque la ponctuation* dans ma phrase désolé. J'attends le Mac Mini pour être réellement comblé


Je te cherchais ! :love:


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Juillet 2013)

Nikoo_Geek a dit:


> Il manque la ponctuation dans ma phrase désolé. J'attends le Mac Mini pour être réellement comblé car j'estime que le macbook air aussi génial soit ne peut répondre à mes besoins sur le long terme. Voili voilou



Mais ce sont deux utilisations différentes voire complémentaires mais pas comparables !
Et quelques posts plus haut tu fais la "réclame" du MBA 13" puis du 11"...
Pas facile de te suivre :mouais:


----------



## pacificateur (31 Juillet 2013)

Salut à tous,

je souhaite acquerir ce fameux MBA en version 8go avec CPU i5 ou i7 à définir,

pouvez-vous m'aiguiller sur quelques points (maintenant qu'il y a de nombreux retours) :

1) Quelle modèle de SSD (128/256/512) sur le 11" faut-il prendre pour avoir le Samsung  car sur tout les 11" avec SSD 128 que j'ai vu tous avez le SanDisk à l'instar du 13" en version 128 qui lui disposé du Samsung.


2) Dernière point, en utilisant des logiciels similaires (tous sauf montage vidéo) le 11" i5 est-il plus silencieux que le 11" i7 ? chauffe t'il plus ? les ventilo se déclenche t'il plus souvent ? (je pose la question car je ne supporte plus les bruits de turbine et autres chauffage d'ambiance )


3) Pour conclure, un 11" i7/8Go/128 est-il un meilleur compromis qu'un 13" i5/8Go/128

Merci


----------



## Tuncurry (14 Octobre 2013)

Il est grand temps de remonter ce fil injustement tombé dans l'oubli...

je viens d'échanger mon McBook Air mid 2012 pour un 11" 2013 i7/8Go/512  et (à part l'autonomie, vraiment mieux, sans etre exceptionnelle), je ne vois pas trop de différence à l'usage...

Ah si j'ai plus de capacité disque et c'est finalement bien confortable...


----------



## richard.dt (14 Octobre 2013)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Il est grand temps de remonter ce fil injustement tombé dans l'oubli...
> 
> je viens d'échanger mon McBook Air mid 2012 pour un 11" 2013 i7/8Go/512  et (à part l'autonomie, vraiment mieux, sans etre exceptionnelle), je ne vois pas trop de différence à l'usage...
> 
> Ah si j'ai plus de capacité disque et c'est finalement bien confortable...



Bonsoir Tuncurry,

As tu remarqué une différence de qualité entre l'écran du air 2012 et 2013 ou restent-ils sensiblement identiques. (en vitrine j'ai l'impression que les 2013 manquent de piqué/contraste)


----------



## Tuncurry (14 Octobre 2013)

richard.dt a dit:


> As tu remarqué une différence de qualité entre l'écran du air 2012 et 2013 ou restent-ils sensiblement identiques.



bonsoir, non pas remarqué , j'ai vraiment l'impression d'etre sur une machine identique, mais je m'en sers peu pour des travaux d'images ou de pao, c'est peut etre ur ca aussi....


----------



## Willow37 (5 Novembre 2013)

après 9 mois de tendre utilisation voici que mon MBA 11 pouce me lâche... SSD crashé grillé mort décédé !!!!

Voila... comment finir a la SAV de la fnac


----------



## Lean Jinx (5 Novembre 2013)

aïe, à chaque fois que je vois un message comme ça, je fais une sauvegarde ! Merci 

j'espère que tu perdras pas trop de choses !


----------



## Willow37 (5 Novembre 2013)

j'ai bénéficié de la lignée pourrie de MBA.... SSD toshiba power !!!

j'ai perdu qq cours donc là je perds mon temps à les rattraper, comme par hasard la semaine où je sauve pas mes cours il crash !!

vive les scanners....

sinon j'ai deux disques dur, mon macbook noir, dropbox et le cloud donc bon... fallait vraiment que ça m'arrive quoi ^^


----------



## inoga (6 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Après plus de 6 mois de réflexion je viens de commander à l'instant un MBA 11 haswell i7 8go et 512go.
Pris sur le refurb pour l'avoir en Mountain lion et attendre que mavericks soit parfaitement optimisé pour l'autonomie du MBA. Et puis ça fait toujours 249 d'économies...

Il vient pour remplacer mon imac20 early 2009 8go 256ssd qui fonctionne comme une horloge suisse mais qui à l'énorme inconvénient d'être statique.

Bon maintenant il faut que je me trouve un écran 21,5" pour le bureau pour le confort quand même.


----------



## inoga (8 Novembre 2013)

Moins de 48 après la commande je suis livré ! J'en reviens pas.
Un de plus dans le club des possesseurs de MBA 11,6"

*Membres :*
bab96p
bompi
cybermac
Diegue
fabrice06320
fpoil
http
inoga
Khronegon
Larme
Madalvée
Matrix
maxbordeaux
mistik
pitch51
Plgt
sparo
Shino0026
SteamEdge
SuzuKube
TiteLine
tonydu62
Tropezina
Tuncurry
UnAm
Valmente
Xandalf
Willow37


----------



## mistik (8 Novembre 2013)

Passant dans le coin, je salue les nouveaux et embrasse les anciens.

Que pensez-vous de Mavericks lorsqu'il est installé sur vos "anciens" mba 11 pouces mi-2011, notamment permet-il d'obtenir une augmentation de l'autonomie de votre "précieux" ?


----------



## Simbouesse (8 Novembre 2013)

L'aut' jour j'suis passé à la Fnac de Bercy Village, et j'ai pu manipuler un peu les nouveaux MBA 11" :love:

J'en rêve
Mais un jour je ne cumulerai plus le fait d'être doctorant ET d'habiter à Paris et là :style:
I'll be back !


----------



## inoga (9 Novembre 2013)

A titre personnel je viens d'un Imac 20 2009 poussé en 8go de ram et 256 de SSD.

Mais je reste bluffé par ce petit MBA 11.

L'écran à une résolution aussi bonne que l'ipad 2 de Mme voir même mieux. Et l'autonomie c'est un truc de malade quand même même pour le i7. J'en reviens pas en fait.

Ce week end c'est test de montage sur imoovie...


----------



## takamaka (9 Novembre 2013)

J'introduis mon pseudo dans la liste  



inoga a dit:


> Moins de 48 après la commande je suis livré ! J'en reviens pas.
> Un de plus dans le club des possesseurs de MBA 11,6"
> 
> *Membres :*
> ...


----------



## garoulfo (1 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai commandé pendant le black friday un MBA 11" après avoir réfléchi, hésité ,essayé par 2 fois dans les applestore les 2 modèles 11 et 13".... Très difficile de choisir... C'est en surfant que je suis tombé sur ce forum. 
En fait j'ai un imac 21,5 pour travailler plus confortablement à la maison. Je l'achète spécifiquement pour pouvoir l'emmener chaque jour au boulot et modifier voire créer des documents numbers et pages en particulier. J'en aurai surtout un usage basique bureautique,  surf, un peu de pixel mater à l'occasion et également FileMaker Pro. 
J'ai failli craquer pour le 13" par raison mais le 11 me fait de l'il depuis le début, ma 1ère intuition en somme. Je suis resté dessus. Je vous ferai part de mes impressions après plusieurs jours de travail dessus!


----------



## globeman (2 Décembre 2013)

garoulfo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai commandé pendant le black friday un MBA 11" après avoir réfléchi, hésité ,essayé par 2 fois dans les applestore les 2 modèles 11 et 13".... Très difficile de choisir... C'est en surfant que je suis tombé sur ce forum.
> En fait j'ai un imac 21,5 pour travailler plus confortablement à la maison. Je l'achète spécifiquement pour pouvoir l'emmener chaque jour au boulot et modifier voire créer des documents numbers et pages en particulier. J'en aurai surtout un usage basique bureautique,  surf, un peu de pixel mater à l'occasion et également FileMaker Pro.
> J'ai failli craquer pour le 13" par raison mais le 11 me fait de l'il depuis le début, ma 1ère intuition en somme. Je suis resté dessus. Je vous ferai part de mes impressions après plusieurs jours de travail dessus!



J'aurai la même utilisation,
Moi j'hésite entre un ipad Air wifi cellular et un macbook air 11 pouces.
Avec le nouveau iwork il est plus facile de modifier des docs dans le cloud sur l'ipad. 
Après des logiciels comme DXO vont me manquer sur ipad
Je sais vraiment pas quoi faire.


----------



## diegue (2 Décembre 2013)

globeman a dit:


> J'aurai la même utilisation,
> "Moi j'hésite entre un ipad Air wifi cellular et un macbook air 11 pouces."
> .


J'ai la chance d'avoir les deux. A choisir je prendrais le MBA11"  : on fait tellement plus de choses avec, d'autant plus que pour iwork les fonctionnalités ne sont pas identiques.
(Et s'il te reste un peu d'argent à dépenser il y a des tablettes pas très cher sur le marché !)


----------



## globeman (2 Décembre 2013)

diegue a dit:


> J'ai la chance d'avoir les deux. A choisir je prendrais le MBA11"  : on fait tellement plus de choses avec, d'autant plus que pour iwork les fonctionnalités ne sont pas identiques.
> (Et s'il te reste un peu d'argent à dépenser il y a des tablettes pas très cher sur le marché !)



oui, après l'ipad c'est hyper convivial à utiliser et ultra transportable, plus que le macbook air.
Le macbook air a pour lui en effet des fonctionnalités bien plus étendues et le clavier physique
dur dur de se décider, surtout qu'à capacité équivalente il n'y a que 100 euros d'écart.


----------



## garoulfo (2 Décembre 2013)

J'ai aussi un ipad 3. Pourquoi j'achète le MBA? J'ai passé, depuis la sortie de l'ipad1, énormément de temps et dépensé pas mal pour des app ipad afin d'en faire une station de productivité (je suis prof d'EPS). J'en suis arrivé à la conclusion que certes on peut mais, notamment pour la suite iWork, qu'un mac est encore nécessaire. Surtout qu'avec iwork09 l'iPad faisait péter mes mises en pages. C'est moins vrai avec le dernier iWork mais comme il est très incomplet, je continue avec iWork 09. 
Je travaille essentiellement avec numbers. Du coup en cours j'ai mon ipad pour la prise de donnée et je compte les traiter sur on MBA au boulot. Pour toute mise en page chiadée j'ai mon imac 21,5. C'est un peu le comble du luxe mais je crois avoir (j'espère en tous cas) trouvé la solution ultime. 

Pour ton choix, ça dépend vraiment de ce que tu veux en faire. Ce qui m'a décidé c'est le bon d'autonomie qui se rapproche de l'iPad. 
Si tu n'a pas besoin d'entrer des données debout comme moi, je privilégierai le MBA. 
Par contre sur l'iPad, si tu aimes jouer un peu, le prix des app et jeux est vraiment intéressant. L'iPad est une vrai révolution. 
Je n'imagine pas avoir un ipad en machine principale. Il reste encore incomplet sur ce plan. Dans mon esprit, source de cet achat, je cherchais osx en format ipad...
 Si ça peut t'aider....


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Décembre 2013)

Quand allez vous enfin comprendre que l'iPad et autres tablettes ne sont très bonnes qu'à visionner des films, des photos, jouer à deux jeux (ils sont nombreux et formidables pour certains) et à prendre des notes à main levée et stylet !
En dehors de ces utilisations ils (elles) sont moyens ou, pire, mauvais !
Pour qui veut sérieusement travailler sur du traitement de teste, des tableurs ou gérer ses mails et autres dossiers (dont aussi galeries photos, vidéos et leurs manipulations) rien ne remplace, pour le moment, un portable voire un fixe.
C'est fou ce que je peux lire comme posts de gens qui se plaignent ou sont déçus des tablettes sur ces fonctions là: Mais enfin, un peu de réalisme !!!


----------



## globeman (3 Décembre 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Quand allez vous enfin comprendre que l'iPad et autres tablettes ne sont très bonnes qu'à visionner des films, des photos, jouer à deux jeux (ils sont nombreux et formidables pour certains) et à prendre des notes à main levée et stylet !
> En dehors de ces utilisations ils (elles) sont moyens ou, pire, mauvais !
> Pour qui veut sérieusement travailler sur du traitement de teste, des tableurs ou gérer ses mails et autres dossiers (dont aussi galeries photos, vidéos et leurs manipulations) rien ne remplace, pour le moment, un portable voire un fixe.
> C'est fou ce que je peux lire comme posts de gens qui se plaignent ou sont déçus des tablettes sur ces fonctions là: Mais enfin, un peu de réalisme !!!


Je pense au contraire que l'on peut faire de plus en plus de choses avec.
L'iPad air est aussi puissant que les Mac de 2009, j'ai un mini de 2009 à la maison et on peut faire encore un tas de trucs avec.
C'était vrai pour les premiers ipad ce raisonnement, aujourd'hui les apps deviennent de plus en plus performantes et les ipad également.
La question ne se posait donc pas avant, aujourd'hui l'écart est de plus en plus mince à mon avis.
Il est vrai que l'on peut pas organiser ses fichiers comme on l'entend, mais la tablette vient souvent en complément d'un autre Mac, dans mon cas elle vient en complément de mon mini 2012


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Décembre 2013)

globeman a dit:


> Je pense au contraire que l'on peut faire de plus en plus de choses avec.
> L'iPad air est aussi puissant que les Mac de 2009, j'ai un mini de 2009 à la maison et on peut faire encore un tas de trucs avec.
> C'était vrai pour les premiers ipad ce raisonnement, aujourd'hui les apps deviennent de plus en plus performantes et les ipad également.
> La question ne se posait donc pas avant, aujourd'hui l'écart est de plus en plus mince à mon avis.
> Il est vrai que l'on peut pas organiser ses fichiers comme on l'entend, mais la tablette vient souvent en complément d'un autre Mac, dans mon cas elle vient en complément de mon mini 2012



La puissance ne fait rien à la chose !
Les logiciels bureautiques dédiés aux tablettes sont bien trop light en regard des mêmes logiciels utilisés sur les portables ou les fixes.
Les navigateurs web sur tablettes sont loin d'être aussi complets que ceux des portables ou fixes
La gestion des mails est quasi inexistante sur les tablettes !
La gestion des fichiers (tu en parles) est une horreur sur les tablettes.(on peut il est vrai passer par les "clouds" mais c'est un choix que tout le monde ne veut pas faire)
Taper sur un écran virtuel ou sur un écran physique sont deux choses très différentes !
....
Alors, vois tu, pour ce qui est de la bureautique, de la gestion des fichiers, des mails, et de la navigation sur internet la puissance ne fait que peu avancer la comparaison en faveur des tablettes; rien n'étant figé, il est possible que l'avenir (proche ?) modifie la donne: mais pour cela il faudrait que les fabricants de tablettes cannibalisent leur portables...Ce qu'a mon avis ils n'ont pas l'intention de faire, pour le moment.


----------



## AchtungBaby (5 Décembre 2013)

Quelqu'un a des problèmes aux yeux après des longues utilisations du MBA 11,
du genre aggravation de l'astigmatisme ou de la myopie ?

Je sais que la solution d'utiliser un grand écran externe existe mais la question
n'est pas là


----------



## Tuncurry (5 Décembre 2013)

AchtungBaby a dit:


> Quelqu'un a des problèmes aux yeux après des longues utilisations du MBA 11,
> du genre aggravation de l'astigmatisme ou de la myopie ?



Moi non, mais je peux comprendre que cela puisse en gêner certains. Ceci dit, en modifiant les options de présentation du finder et en grossissant les pages des programmes type word ou chrome..., on peut retrouver une impression proche du 13...


----------



## AchtungBaby (5 Décembre 2013)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Moi non, mais je peux comprendre que cela puisse en gêner certains. Ceci dit, en modifiant les options de présentation du finder et en grossissant les pages des programmes type word ou chrome..., on peut retrouver une impression proche du 13...



Merci pour la réponse, mais il ne s'agit pas de la taille de la police de caractères dont il
est question car on peut toujours zoomer dans la pluspart des apps.

J'ai oublié de mentionné qu'il s'agissait plustôt d'un problème hardware au niveau 
de la qualité de l'écran ou du driver graphique d'intel


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Décembre 2013)

Personne n'est "égaux" devant un écran et il est fort possible que tu fasses partie des "sensibles" ! As tu déjà eu à te plaindre de gènes avec d'autres écrans ?


----------



## AchtungBaby (5 Décembre 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Personne n'est "égaux" devant un écran et il est fort possible que tu fasses partie des "sensibles" ! As tu déjà eu à te plaindre de gènes avec d'autres écrans ?



non c'est la première fois mais à la vue de certains écrans des macs et d'autres marques
vus et testés dans les magasins, j'estime plustôt que les écrans ou les cartes graphiques ne 
sont pas égaux

j'ai eu un problème avec un portable dell acheté il y a longtemps (sitôt acheté sitôt rendu)
mais à par çà jamais eu de prb avec d'autres ordis que j'avais.

Je cherche juste à lire les retours d'expérience s'il y en a ...


----------



## inoga (13 Décembre 2013)

Membres :
bab96p
bompi
cybermac
Diegue
fabrice06320
fpoil
http
Khronegon
Larme
Madalvée
Matrix
maxbordeaux
mistik
pitch51
Plgt
sparo
Shino0026
SteamEdge
SuzuKube
Takamaka
TiteLine
tonydu62
Tropezina
Tuncurry
UnAm
Valmente
Xandalf
Willow37


je me suis retiré.


----------



## Srad57 (13 Décembre 2013)

Lâcheur !!


----------



## inoga (13 Décembre 2013)

J'adore le Air, et au fond de moi j'y reviendrai le jour ou il sera rétina avec des résolutions au choix.
Le 1280x800 retina c'est magnifique. La même chose sur un air 13 et je revends mon MBPr 13"

L'anti reflet est aussi pas mal et j'ai trouvé la vitre du MBPr 13" plus facile à nettoyer que celle du MBA 11"


----------



## myzt (17 Décembre 2013)

parmi vous pour le début de l'année prochaine  (si le Père Noel ne m'égard pas mon colis au fin fond de la réserve d'Apple Store) 
j'ai commandé un MBA 11, i5, 256 go de SSD et 8 go de RAM
une belle bête j'espère


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

_mistik_ constate que quasi quatre mois plus tard ... le sieur _myzt_ n'est toujours pas dans la liste ... Was ist das ? ... Petite fenêtre ???


----------



## mashgau (13 Avril 2014)

Ca fait quelques semaines maintenant que j'ai acheté d'occasion un MBA 11" 2012, version de base avec 128go de SSD et 4go de RAM, passé sour maverick.

J'ai un imac 27" fin 2009 et un ipad 1 sinon.

Je suis plus qu'enchanté du MBA, qui me faisait de lil depuis très longtemps. Super réactivité, l'écran de 11" est assez défini pour surfer et faire du traitement de texte. Je vais tester pendant mes prochaines vacances le traitement photo sous Lightroom 5 qui me semble assez fluide après un test sur quelques jpeg, il me reste à tester des raw un peu plus lourds.
L'USB 3 fait merveille, l'autonomie est bonne même si la version 2013 a fait un bond en avant. 
Je ne voulais néanmoins pas mettre des sommes folles dedans, et à 550 je suis très satisfait de cette configuration. Evidemment, 256go de ssd et 8go de ram ça aurait été mieux, mais compte tenu qu'il s'agit d'un ordinateur d'appoint, ça aurait été un peu luxueux de mettre plus.

Bref, que du bonheur !


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

@mashgau : content que ce ne soit "que du bonheur" pour toi !


----------



## RobertoP (14 Avril 2014)

J'apprécie énormément mon MBA 11" mais lorsque celui-ci me lâchera j'en prendrai un 13 " car il a l'emplacement pour des SD et que cela fait un DD en plus pour très léger et pas chère. 


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## mashgau (14 Avril 2014)

RobertoP a dit:


> J'apprécie énormément mon MBA 11" mais lorsque celui-ci me lâchera j'en prendrai un 13 " car il a l'emplacement pour des SD et que cela fait un DD en plus pour très léger et pas chère.
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Forums iGeneration



Le slot SD me semblait un gros plus et l'j'avais hésité longuement entre le 11" et le 13". Mais j'ai depuis acheté un lecteur SD USB3 Transcend, tout petit (H/L/E : 5,5 cm / 2,2 cm / 0,8 cm) qui fait le taf pour quelques .


----------



## o0pik (12 Octobre 2015)

ENFIN je rejoins enfin ce groupe fermé des utilisateurs de MacBook Air 11 pouces je l'ai acquérit début septembre et je suis ravi de l'achat.

j'ai quand même mis trois ans avant de me décider à l'acheter ou non parce qu'a l'époque je pensais pouvoir suivre des cours de facs avec un simple ipad mini et un clavier externes haha mais au final le MBA (processeur 1,6 ghz intel core i5, mémoire 4go et 128 de SSD) est parfait ni trop petit ni trop grand super léger pleins de fenêtre que l'on peut ouvrir en même temps contrairement a ce qu'il se passe sur tablette même si avec l'arrivée du splitview sous ios9 ça peut faire changer d'avis mais non.
Puis je le voulais vraiment ce petit bijoux de chez apple.

Et au final je n'est pas survécue a la fac mais pas grave je le quand même comme machine principale pratique pour surfer sur le web looker des séries films et tout ce qu'il relèvent de la bureautique est géniale je sais très bien que je ferais pas tourner de gros jeux dessus a moins de vouloir en faire un drone ^^ mais bon pour ce que je lui demande de faire il y a pas mieux !

ah et quoi qu'on en dise oui c'est aussi la classe d'avoir un MBA de dernière génération sachant qu'ils vont finir par disparaitre


----------



## Emmanuel94 (9 Janvier 2016)

Je viens d'échanger mon MBA 13 contre un MBA 11 - je découvre la vie au quotidien avec le 11', c'est un peu comme un super jouet, la taille et le poids sont juste surprenant. Le modèle de MBA est un version mid 2011, donc clavier rétro éclairé, et 4 GO de RAM. Le seul bémol est à mon sens l'autonomie (4h30 / 4h45 ) qui est un peu juste. Pour le reste c'est une machine formidable, je vais tester quelques application en plus (type Aperture). Pour la première fois je pense avoir trouver un successeur sympathique à mon PB 12 (le Macbook 12 est très cher et surtout je reste réticent à l'unique port USB C) pour mon ordi perso et en situation de mobilité.


----------



## mistik (9 Janvier 2016)

Heureux d'apprendre qu'Emmanuel94 soit content de son acquisition, car il lui fallait un ordinateur digne de succéder à son PB 12" !

Je profite de mon transit dans ce forum avant un nouveau décollage vers d'autres cieux pour vous souhaiter à tous une excellente année 2016 ... la moins "djihadisante" possible ... _Apple est grand_ !


----------



## Bubus44 (28 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour
Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un MacBook Air 11 depuis juillet 2013. Je suis toujours aussi content de cette machine. Les mises à  jour successives de l'os n'ont pas posé de problème. Au quotidien, en mobilité ou en voyage, c'est le format idéal. Pour l'utiliser à la maison, je branche un écran 23 pouces. Cela change de mon MacBook blanc de 2010 même s'il fonctionne toujours aussi bien. C'était vrai que les macs sont beaucoup plus chers mais ils traversent l'épreuve du temps sans problème. 
Cordialement


----------

